# Health Confessions Thread



## SamanthaNY

Eh, every other board has one. 

So, I'll start... 

I have a drinking problem. 

Thankfully - it's not with alcohol, it's with _everything_. Rarely do I feel thirst during the day, and often go an entire day drinking only one cup of coffee and perhaps 4 ounces of water. I just don't feel thirst, and even when I do, it's a struggle to actually make myself get a liquid. If I do get a big glass of something, most of it sits there, uh... undrunken (that sounds like the name of a German highway... "yah, you take the Undrunken to Frankfurt"... lol). Generally, I drink fairly healthy things - water, lite juices, lemon juice, decaf coffee, diet ginger ale (no other sodas, and no alcohol), I just can't make myself drink enough of them. 

Thankfully, this never gets to the point where I'm seriously ill, but I know it's better for me if I do keep adequately hydrated. And still... I don't.


So? Health-related confessions, good or bad, let's have 'em.


----------



## DeniseW

I have the opposite problem because I have diabetes, when I'm not watching myself and my numbers are too high, I can't get enough liquid in me. I could literally stand at the fridge door and drink a gallon of water which makes me have to pee a milliion times during the night. I'm doing a lot better lately thankfully but I still try to drink as much as possible. One way to tell if your dehydrated or not is to look at the color of your urine, it should be clear, if it's not, you need more liquid.


----------



## ashmamma84

IC that I dealt with allergies since I was a child. Thankfully, I am much better at coping now.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Sammie, I have the same problem. I have to push myself to get enough water in. It really takes a lot of effort. For me, lemon in my water helps, as does lots of ice and drinking it cold. But I really don't have a very well developed sense of thirst, unfortunately.


----------



## Tad

I confess that despite my general dislike of typical macho behavior, I do the "Its not a big deal, I can just tough it out" thing, even when I can barely walk (or whatever). It is stupid, and based on the issues I'm still having after five months I fear that my knee may join my elbows on the "always going to be trouble now" list. :doh: 

-Ed


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I confess that I love salt- and salty foods like fries and chips. They are my fave foods. 
Really bad part is though, I acquired pregnancy-induced high blood pressure with my twin pregnancy. Unfortunately, the blood pressure didn't go away with the birth of my twins. 

I have replaced the salt in my home with Morton lite salt but have been working on giving it up- period. The obsession with the salty foods is going to have to stop soon too, though.


----------



## imfree

...I see it when I swing past!(J C Mellencamp) Being a diabetic on
U-500 Insulin and Metolazone, I often go from water retention-to-dehydration and back.


----------



## activistfatgirl

I confess I'm frustrated that I'm continuing to get edemic ankles at the end of the day during hot weather. I'm trying some things, but really I'm not doing enough (had tortilla chips for lunch, generally too much salt, not walking in evenings). 

I've been up and down two flights of stairs like 10 times today, have drank an appropriate amount of water (two glasses). It just seems like it doesn't help.

It's uncomfortable for one. For two, it continues to shock me that my body isn't working quite properly. And for three, it's making me avoid skirts, and that's really sad to me. 

(I have addressed this with a doctor, don't worry y'all. Just wanting to vent).


----------



## mossystate

I confess that I am also a salt hound. I was just thinking about it a few hours ago.

I also confess that I am a little 'OCD' concerning a few things and while I would like to discuss, I can't in an open forum.


----------



## imfree

mossystate said:


> I confess that I am also a salt hound. I was just thinking about it a few hours ago.
> 
> I also confess that I am a little 'OCD' concerning a few things and while I would like to discuss, I can't in an open forum.



I think I've got a little salt hound in me, too. I try, but I'm not as good
at staying away from salt as I should be. My Dr told me to "slay the dragon",
and I've managed to stay away from Chinese for almost a year, now.


----------



## QtPatooti

I do avoid table salt - I do pretty good with that, but the salt in the processed food is what gets me. So I too occasionally suffer swelling in my ankles. Like today 

I am a diet-coke-aholic. HELP Somewhere deep down in my consciousness is a thought that says it is the only 'free' item I can drink without consequences. But realistically I know somewhere along the way it will cause me a problem.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

QtPatooti said:


> I do avoid table salt - I do pretty good with that, but the salt in the processed food is what gets me. So I too occasionally suffer swelling in my ankles. Like today
> 
> I am a diet-coke-aholic. HELP Somewhere deep down in my consciousness is a thought that says it is the only 'free' item I can drink without consequences. But realistically I know somewhere along the way it will cause me a problem.



I have had the evils of diet soda preached to me- many times  because I drink so many of them too for the caffeine 
There is some sodium in them- during the later hours of the day I switch off to those low priced flavored waters that have no calories, caffeine, very little sodium and taste wonderful 

**diet rite brand soda is sodium free too


----------



## imfree

Urban legend or truth? I've heard and read that NutraSweet
is broken-down to formaldehyde and methyl alcohol in the body.


----------



## Zandoz

imfree said:


> ...I see it when I swing past!(J C Mellencamp) Being a diabetic on
> U-500 Insulin and Metolazone, I often go from water retention-to-dehydration and back.



Careful with the Metolazone...it interacts with diabetes meds. Neither my doc nor my pharmacist would recognize the interaction, but I found references to it on the web. When I dropped the Metolazone my glucose levels dropped an average of 45 points. Now I'm on two furosemide 800s a day, instead of the Metolazone. Where the doc was pushing for me to go on Insulin, now my readings are OK with 25% less Glucovance.

Oh, and I'm into mass water consumption...I have a quart size giant sippy cup that I keep with me and filled with ice and water all day...I have to top it of a half dozen times a day.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

imfree said:


> Urban legend or truth? I've heard and read that NutraSweet
> is broken-down to formaldehyde and methyl alcohol in the body.



I read that aspartame aka equal brand is the bad stuff- but the yellow packets are "okay"


----------



## Zandoz

mossystate said:


> I confess that I am also a salt hound. I was just thinking about it a few hours ago.
> 
> I also confess that I am a little 'OCD' concerning a few things and while I would like to discuss, I can't in an open forum.



I'm a whole pack of salt hounds. I know, I know...but if you take away my salt, you may as well put me out of my misery.


----------



## QtPatooti

I have heard that also on the aspartame - dont know if it is true or not

And the splenda is made from real sugar? Eitherway, I love the splenda - I hadnt had sweet tea in a long time when splenda came along - ahhh I love it!


----------



## imfree

Zandoz said:


> Careful with the Metolazone...it interacts with diabetes meds. Neither my doc nor my pharmacist would recognize the interaction, but I found references to it on the web. When I dropped the Metolazone my glucose levels dropped an average of 45 points. Now I'm on two furosemide 800s a day, instead of the Metolazone. Where the doc was pushing for me to go on Insulin, now my readings are OK with 25% less Glucovance.
> 
> Oh, and I'm into mass water consumption...I have a quart size giant sippy cup that I keep with me and filled with ice and water all day...I have to top it of a half dozen times a day.


 
Same here on the water, Zandoz. The Metolazone affected me so profoundly that I had to stop two BP med's AND Furosemide! It took my 
daily Insulin requirement down by .1cc, 50 units of U-500 Insulin. That Metolazone DAMN NEAR KILLED ME one morning by taking my sugar down to 29!!! By the Grace of GOD, I remained conscious and coherent enough to rescue myself with a few ounces of Hershey's. I keep Hershey's near the bed and it saved my life that morning. I started taking a sugar reading before going to bed so that won't happen again. I still have Insulin reactions from time-to-time, but not that severe. So there's my Health Forum confession.


----------



## JoyJoy

I'm not sure this really belongs in this spot, but I suppose it works...

This afternoon I've become highly suspect of this product: http://blistex.com/lip infusion.htm





I love the way it feels when it goes on my lips...probably more because of the metal roller ball than of the product itself, although it does leave a nice, slightly-sweet taste on my lips..so I've never had a complaint about it before. I've always used it when my lips were already dry feeling, and it did seem to help for a bit...but in thinking back, I always found myself re-applying it fairly often. I always thought it was just because the metal ball felt really soothing. Today, however, I put it on because I hadn't used it in awhile and wanted to have something on my lips, even though they weren't feeling dry at all. Again, I used it several times to feel the coolness of the metal ball...but now my lips feel horribly dry, making me want to keep putting this stuff on my lips over and over. So this has me wondering if perhaps there is something in this product that actually dries out my lips, to keep me using it often, eventually causing me to buy more product. Am I crazy? Has anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## mossystate

JoyJoy said:


> I'm not sure this really belongs in this spot, but I suppose it works...
> 
> This afternoon I've become highly suspect of this product
> I love the way it feels when it goes on my lips...probably more because of the metal roller ball than of the product itself, although it does leave a nice, slightly-sweet taste on my lips..so I've never had a complaint about it before. I've always used it when my lips were already dry feeling, and it did seem to help for a bit...but in thinking back, I always found myself re-applying it fairly often. I always thought it was just because the metal ball felt really soothing. Today, however, I put it on because I hadn't used it in awhile and wanted to have something on my lips, even though they weren't feeling dry at all. Again, I used it several times to feel the coolness of the metal ball...but now my lips feel horribly dry, making me want to keep putting this stuff on my lips over and over. So this has me wondering if perhaps there is something in this product that actually dries out my lips, to keep me using it often, eventually causing me to buy more product. Am I crazy? Has anyone else had a similar experience?





I had the same experience with Carmex. Years ago I used it, often. I noticed that my lip line was kind of disappearing, and it is not that well defined to begin with. I thought it was really freaky. My sister had the same thing happen to her.

Does this stuff have any menthol in it?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

JoyJoy said:


> So this has me wondering if perhaps there is something in this product that actually dries out my lips, to keep me using it often, eventually causing me to buy more product. Am I crazy? Has anyone else had a similar experience?



INTERVENTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoyJoy

mossystate said:


> I had the same experience with Carmex. Years ago I used it, often. I noticed that my lip line was kind of disappearing, and it is not that well defined to begin with. I thought it was really freaky. My sister had the same thing happen to her.
> 
> Does this stuff have any menthol in it?


 Unless it's on the label with an unrecognizable name, there doesn't seem to be any form of menthol in it. (there's an ingredient list linked to the link I posted, if anyone wants to look)
I wonder if it's the lanolin in it. I know that's supposed to be some great stuff for softening skin, but the few times I've used it, I hated the way it made my skin feel. 


ScreamingChicken said:


> INTERVENTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I don't know _what_ you're talking about. I can quit anytime I wish. :bounce:


----------



## Tad

JoyJoy said:


> Unless it's on the label with an unrecognizable name, there doesn't seem to be any form of menthol in it. (there's an ingredient list linked to the link I posted, if anyone wants to look)
> I wonder if it's the lanolin in it. I know that's supposed to be some great stuff for softening skin, but the few times I've used it, I hated the way it made my skin feel.
> I don't know _what_ you're talking about. I can quit anytime I wish. :bounce:



Joy;

I tend to have slightly dry lips, and in the winter in Canada the indoor air is very dry, so I end up wanting to use lip stuff. Over the years I've found that most of the more heavily promoted brands have an addictive quality, like you described, where it feels great at first--but it is not long before my lips feel worse than ever.

I found Blistex to be really bad for this, it is the brand where I first identified this issue. About the only think I use now is Lypsil (spelling? maybe lipsyl?), which is quite waxy and does not offer much immediate relief, but it seems to help over the long run, without making me feel that I need more of it an hour later.

My reaction to lanolin is similar to what you described. Normally it just leaves my skin feeling somehow uncomfortable. Lanolin is a sheep product, it is the oil they have on their fleece, or something like that. I eventually realized that I have a mild wool allergy. Normally it is just slightly irritating, but if I have other allergies flaring up my reaction can be worse (years ago, while going through bad hay fever while visiting my parents, during the night I kicked the top sheet out of the way, and then wrapped the wool blanket right up over my face. In the morning my face was so swollen up I could barely see!). So to me the issues will lanolin make me suspect that it is related to the wool allergy, so I carefully avoid lanolin, and any sort of ointment or moisturizer which does not list all of its ingredients. 

Not sure if you have any similar allergy issues, but I thought this was worth mentioning, as we seem to be having similar reactions there.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Miss Vickie

Mmmmm. Carmex. I haven't seen that stuff in years but I loved it. We get some dry skin here in Alaska, and the lips are the worst since they're exposed.

I use this stuff. It's great for any kind of dry skin, including lips, feet, elbows, hands. It's not just for boobies anymore!







My confession?

Um. I've been walking on what is probably a broken foot. For a week. I'm going to the ER this afternoon. Yes, I am a nurse, and yes, I am an idiot.


----------



## SocialbFly

i confess that i need to walk more. I walk a lot with work, but that isnt walking for health, i bought walking sticks, and havent used the yet *hangs head in shame* i know better, and am terrified someday i will end up immobile from this lovely fat ass of mine...

so, even with the wonderful motivation of Ebonyssbbw, i am still a slacker.

anyone care to take a walk in st louis????


----------



## love dubh

IC that...I've started weightlifting. But, I'm sure I went too hard, too quick. I did 30 reps of about 4 different lower body exercises on Monday night, and now I'm shuffling instead of walking. I'm an eegit. Tonight's the arm work. I'll be typing with my nose tomorrow.

also: I've pretty much stopped eating. I can think of a few reasons why, but if I feel anything in my stomach, it makes me want to vomit. This has been going on since February. I've eaten once a day, typically, and it'll be a small stirfry of tofu and assorted veggies with some rice or other carb.


----------



## LillyBBBW

JoyJoy said:


> I'm not sure this really belongs in this spot, but I suppose it works...
> 
> This afternoon I've become highly suspect of this product: http://blistex.com/lip infusion.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way it feels when it goes on my lips...probably more because of the metal roller ball than of the product itself, although it does leave a nice, slightly-sweet taste on my lips..so I've never had a complaint about it before. I've always used it when my lips were already dry feeling, and it did seem to help for a bit...but in thinking back, I always found myself re-applying it fairly often. I always thought it was just because the metal ball felt really soothing. Today, however, I put it on because I hadn't used it in awhile and wanted to have something on my lips, even though they weren't feeling dry at all. Again, I used it several times to feel the coolness of the metal ball...but now my lips feel horribly dry, making me want to keep putting this stuff on my lips over and over. So this has me wondering if perhaps there is something in this product that actually dries out my lips, to keep me using it often, eventually causing me to buy more product. Am I crazy? Has anyone else had a similar experience?



YES! Just about all lip balms have an additive in it them that by it's nature is dehydrating to the skin. I've always suspected as much but a television show on natural health confirmed this. The more you use it the more you need it. they recommended using plain petroleum jelly, but NOT the one in the little tube designed for lips. It also has the drying ingredient in it. 

Blistex is the worst in my view. When I used it I loved the cool feeling of it but once the sensation wore off my lips felt tight even though they were greased up with the stuff. When removed my lips felt like sandpaper and upon closer inspection I noticed a rash! Blech. 

Also you can add me as one of those people who never drinks liquids. I've gotten suddenly ill in places, got bad headaches, felt sluggish, had my muscles freeze up on me and almost fainted. Even at that point I had no thirst response. I try to fill up with water when I take my vitamins if I can bear it and that is quite literally the only drink I will take all day.


----------



## imfree

Hey Y'all, thirst is a POOR guide as to when to drink. Everyone's
body really NEEDS a lot more H2O than thirst would dictate! Coffee, tea,
and caffeinated soft drinks are mild diuretics and will increase the 
requirement! 
I would drink a large mug of iced tea, 30 minutes after I finished
I would need another, to the point of drinking a WHOLE gallon of tea
per-day, by myself! Three years ago, I switched to water with ice.
I had a glass of tea about 10 days after I had gone to drinking water.
That glass of tea left my mouth SO DRY that I've NEVER desired tea
since!


----------



## Athena9950

i really understand what you're going through...
i was addicted to heroin up until a year ago...
i almost destroyed myself


----------



## ashmamma84

Athena9950 said:


> i really understand what you're going through...
> i was addicted to heroin up until a year ago...
> i almost destroyed myself



Wow. Deep. 

I respect your candor.


----------



## Frankie

I find that nothing beats Aquaphor ointment for moisturizing lips. All of the people I know who have tried it love it, and it's the only thing that works for me.

My health confession: I need to eat _less_ fiber. Granted, I've been trying to eat more healthfully, but I haven't been trying to get 45 to 55 grams of fiber a day. Fortunately, I suffer from no ill effects of this excess fiber, but I do worry about it impeding my vitamin/mineral absorption.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

JoyJoy said:


> I'm not sure this really belongs in this spot, but I suppose it works...
> 
> This afternoon I've become highly suspect of this product: http://blistex.com/lip infusion.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way it feels when it goes on my lips...probably more because of the metal roller ball than of the product itself, although it does leave a nice, slightly-sweet taste on my lips..so I've never had a complaint about it before. I've always used it when my lips were already dry feeling, and it did seem to help for a bit...but in thinking back, I always found myself re-applying it fairly often. I always thought it was just because the metal ball felt really soothing. Today, however, I put it on because I hadn't used it in awhile and wanted to have something on my lips, even though they weren't feeling dry at all. Again, I used it several times to feel the coolness of the metal ball...but now my lips feel horribly dry, making me want to keep putting this stuff on my lips over and over. So this has me wondering if perhaps there is something in this product that actually dries out my lips, to keep me using it often, eventually causing me to buy more product. Am I crazy? Has anyone else had a similar experience?



Blistex was called Blisteze here, until a few years ago. It was a cream sold in a tiny tube and really was much better than any lip balms. My mum ALWAYS used it, would apply each morning before her lipstick. She stopped using it a couple of years back when she ran out and the local pharmacy didn't have any in stock. Within two weeks her lips were dried out, and she ended up with scabs and cold sores. She was horrified of course and was told by the pharmacist at a large pharmacy chain that she had heard several people complain of the same thing. It's like your lips become addicted to it. I think its a good cure for really dry, chapped lips but I wouldnt use it for every day. I'll stick with ordinary balm for that.


----------



## mossystate

I always turn to Vaseline when I need to fix a dry lip situation. The peak in my upper lip was becoming really chapped and it hurt. I think stress was having me lick my lips a lot. One night, and part of one morning of 'treatment' is all it took.


----------



## Butterbelly

IC that I need to kick my Mt. Dew habit because I've noticed it's causing increased swelling in my ankles. When I don't drink it, there is no swelling...damn sodium.


----------



## love dubh

Athena9950 said:


> i really understand what you're going through...
> i was addicted to heroin up until a year ago...
> i almost destroyed myself



I respect anyone who can kick the smack habit. And I only saw "Requiem For a Dream."


----------



## Waxwing

Athena9950 said:


> i really understand what you're going through...
> i was addicted to heroin up until a year ago...
> i almost destroyed myself



I can't tell you how glad I am that you kicked. That's awesome.

I was addicted to heroin for a very bad year in college. I remember thinking that if I didn't quit at that moment, I never would. And even though I haven't touched it in 12 years, I think about it probably three times a week. Crazy.

It takes a lot of courage to do that, and to talk about it. You're awesome.


----------



## Waxwing

Oh yeah I guess I didn't confess anything.

IC that I know that my optical nerve tumor is growing back, but I don't want to think about it because I don't want to go through surgery again.


----------



## SamanthaNY

Waxwing said:


> Oh yeah I guess I didn't confess anything.
> 
> IC that I know that my optical nerve tumor is growing back, but I don't want to think about it because I don't want to go through surgery again.



Oh wow, Waxy... that sounds awful... and serious! *hug*


----------



## Waxwing

SamanthaNY said:


> Oh wow, Waxy... that sounds awful... and serious! *hug*


 
Well it's not fatal, but it could make me blind. But I have a while before that happens. I already dealt with it once. I'm just not looking forward to doing it again. Though I did get to wear a cool pirate eye patch!!


----------



## SamanthaNY

Okay, the patch part's kinda awesome. If it were me - I'd get a patch that looks like these, but with the strap around the head and all, lol. 






Seriously though - I'm sure that's daunting to deal with... but I hope you're getting all the help you need for it. Aye, matey?


----------



## alienlanes

Does the problem with lip balm that everyone's talking about include regular Chapstick?

The example from another product line that immediately leaps to mind is Dasani (Coca-Cola's brand of bottled water), which actually has a lot of salt added to it so that you'll feel less hydrated and want to drink more.


----------



## SamanthaNY

I'm addicted to medicated chap stick. And, yeah - my lips end up the worse for it, but I don't caaaaaaaaaaaare, man

*slaps a vein*


----------



## alienlanes

imfree said:


> Hey Y'all, thirst is a POOR guide as to when to drink. Everyone's body really NEEDS a lot more H2O than thirst would dictate!



My freshman year of college I was tired all the time, literally falling asleep during classes. It got so bad that I eventually went to see a doctor; the first thing he asked me was "how much water do you drink?" I said that I had a glass of orange juice with breakfast and a can of soda with lunch and dinner... he told me that I should be drinking at least 8 glasses a day of regular water. Ever since then I've been inseparable from my Nalgene water bottle -- when I'm at my desk I go through a couple refills every hour. I probably drink more than is really necessary, but it really did help get rid of my fatigue. (Plus I get lots of exercise 'cause I'm running to the bathroom every 15 minutes ...)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I saved one of those little carmex pots and just refill it with vaseline for my lips.... very natural....


----------



## ashmamma84

IC that my ankles are non-existant. They swell horribly in the summer months, especially.


----------



## imfree

SlackerFA said:


> My freshman year of college I was tired all the time, literally falling asleep during classes. It got so bad that I eventually went to see a doctor; the first thing he asked me was "how much water do you drink?" I said that I had a glass of orange juice with breakfast and a can of soda with lunch and dinner... he told me that I should be drinking at least 8 glasses a day of regular water. Ever since then I've been inseparable from my Nalgene water bottle -- when I'm at my desk I go through a couple refills every hour. I probably drink more than is really necessary, but it really did help get rid of my fatigue. (Plus I get lots of exercise 'cause I'm running to the bathroom every 15 minutes ...)



Hahaha!!!, I'm with you on the exercise. I get the world's best
weight workout just by moving my 420 lb body around. For me, "popping"
up out of a chair in a second, takes .75 Horsepower at my weight!


----------



## MissToodles

I had a biology teacher who claimed the addiction really a psychosomatic thing. I tend to use my lip balm as a security blanket, constantly reapplying helps ease anixety (strange I know).

from Lip Balm Anonymous :

_ Which helps explain why you can diligently apply "medicated" lip balm several times a day and still suffer from chapped lips. The tingling sensation you get from those products usually comes from menthol, camphor or phenol. "All those things are drying and irritating," says Paula Begoun, a well-known critic of the cosmetics industry whose new book, "The Beauty Bible" (Beginning Press, $16.95), is due out this month. She says she suspects that these ingredients are routinely used "to make the consumer think something is happening. If you want a cooling sensation, drink some cold water."

Known as counter-irritants, camphor and menthol dry out the lips, a necessary step for healing cold sores, but too extreme for ordinary dryness. Phenol's main purpose is to kill bacteria and help prevent infections and should be used only in severe cases, not on a daily basis. Users, meanwhile, often find the pleasant tingling habit-forming. "You get so accustomed to that cooling, soothing sensation, that it's like, `Yeah, I need that in my life all the time,' " says Gordon Espinet, a makeup artist for Toronto-based M.A.C. cosmetics and a dry-lip sufferer. Subjected to this constant irritation, it's not surprising that your lips don't get any better.

"Read what that product says it does and use it for that reason," says Espinet, who recommends M.A.C.'s medicated Lip Treatment for cold sores and severely chapped lips and a Vitamin E lipstick for milder cases of dryness. "When it says to heal lips, don't get into the habit of using it when lips are at their best." 

The article also says that many dermatologists maintain that the lips natural exfoliate every 28 days or so. This backs up the belief that lip balm just isn't necessary. Even the products designed to "heal" also have a usage loop which keeps you hooked.

Alpha hydroxy acids, which were previously regarded as too harsh for the lips, have now been formulated to exfoliate this delicate membrane. Lip Revitalizer from Blistex ($1.89 at drugstores), introduced in October, contains two alpha hydroxy acids (lactic and glycolic acids) in a creamy base that you squeeze through a slanted applicator directly onto your lips. "The whole idea is that it gets rid of flakiness on the lips and very fine lines," says Dr. Charles Zugerman, an associate professor of clinical dermatology at Northwestern University Medical School in Chicago and a consultant to Blistex. He recommends the product for both healing chapped lips and for ongoing lip maintenance. Be warned that Lip Revitalizer does have an enticing minty flavor that may cause you to lick your lips more, which only aggravates dryness (emphasis added by LBA). _


----------



## MissToodles

I need to make an appointment with the endocrologist, but I've been putting it off. After my last bad experience, I've been hesitant.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

I hate soda - never drink it. I hate the carbonation.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

My lips were dry, cracked and peeling before I ever started using Chapstick. If I stop using it, my lips go back to dry, cracked and peeling. It's like saying, if I need to drink 8 glasses of water a day to have supple skin, then I'm addicted to it if I don't want to revert to the un... supple [whatever] skin. 

Of course, my addiction is that I try just about ever flavor that comes on the market, and then I don't like them but I can't throw them out. I have a gallon baggie full of various lip balms.

My favorite is still Cherry Chapstick.


----------



## SamanthaNY

MissToodles said:


> I had a biology teacher who claimed the addiction really a psychosomatic thing. I tend to use my lip balm as a security blanket, constantly reapplying helps ease anixety (strange I know).
> 
> from Lip Balm Anonymous :
> >stuff snipped<



yer harshin' my buzz, _man_.


----------



## JoyJoy

ashmamma84 said:


> IC that my ankles are non-existant. They swell horribly in the summer months, especially.


 I have this problem, too, except that my swelling has become almost a permanent thing. They do go down some at times, but never completely, and I never know when or why..there seems to be no pattern to it that I can discern. At times, they're so swollen that the only shoes I can wear to work that look even a little professional are my crocs (and that's a stretch...thank goodness I work in a hospital)


I made an appt with my new dr today and am going to address this, because I miss my ankles, and I have a closet full of shoes that I can't wear!


----------



## SamanthaNY

Swollen ankles aren't unusual in fat people, particularly in warm weather, but they can sometimes signal health problems (some severe)... so I'm glad you're checking it out, Joy.


----------



## AnnMarie

JoyJoy said:


> I made an appt with my new dr today and am going to address this, because I miss my ankles, and I have a closet full of shoes that I can't wear!



Welcome to my permanent world, and swelling isn't even a factor. Booo hisss.

(Except they're not in my closet because they NEVER fit, so they never get purchased.)


----------



## ashmamma84

JoyJoy said:


> I have this problem, too, except that my swelling has become almost a permanent thing. They do go down some at times, but never completely, and I never know when or why..there seems to be no pattern to it that I can discern. At times, they're so swollen that the only shoes I can wear to work that look even a little professional are my crocs (and that's a stretch...thank goodness I work in a hospital)
> 
> 
> I made an appt with my new dr today and am going to address this, because I miss my ankles, and I have a closet full of shoes that I can't wear!



I liken it to me being fat as well as a thing that just runs in my genes --from my paternal grandmother to my aunts...they all have fat ankles or cankles. It's sorta interesting to see them at the family reunion; all the women with their feet propped up, me included.


----------



## mrman1980uk

love dubh said:


> also: I've pretty much stopped eating. I can think of a few reasons why, but if I feel anything in my stomach, it makes me want to vomit. This has been going on since February. I've eaten once a day, typically, and it'll be a small stirfry of tofu and assorted veggies with some rice or other carb.



That doesn't sound very good. Had you maybe thought of seeing a doctor...?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I'm a quirky girl when it comes to soda and juice.

Every kind of juice out there makes the back of my throat mucous-y. Orange juice does it REALLY badly, though, to the point where I won't drink it. It also does the same thing to me that drinking carbonated drinks does - it seems to make my asthma worse (it makes it slightly harder to breathe). Also, drinking carbonated drinks (regardless of if they're caffeinated or not) makes my heart go a little faster.

I have no idea why either of these things happens. Everyone thinks I'm bizarre.


----------



## BeaBea

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have replaced the salt in my home with Morton lite salt but have been working on giving it up- period. The obsession with the salty foods is going to have to stop soon too, though.



I crave salt too, the one thing that helps is lemon juice (bizarre I know) Bland foods like new potatoes or cous cous and veggies which I used to have way too much salt on are great with a squeeze of lemon. Maybe that'll help? Worth a try.

Tracey xx


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BeaBea said:


> I crave salt too, the one thing that helps is lemon juice (bizarre I know) Bland foods like new potatoes or cous cous and veggies which I used to have way too much salt on are great with a squeeze of lemon. Maybe that'll help? Worth a try.
> 
> Tracey xx



I will keep that in mind- and the added citrus definitely won't hurt either  Thanks


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

GEF, what about garlic? I tend to get bouts of edema, so I have to watch my salt intake, lest I look 13 months pregnant. Garlic has been a great substitute on fish, in rice, etc.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> GEF, what about garlic? I tend to get bouts of edema, so I have to watch my salt intake, lest I look 13 months pregnant. Garlic has been a great substitute on fish, in rice, etc.



Garlic powder? I do like garlic and will sprinkle it on meat and such while cooking.... my biggest problem lies with eating stuff that already has a huge amount added - such as french fries, chips.... 
In my younger days, I would salt my fries :doh: yes, I'm not kidding. Pregnancy made me more aware of food tastes and that's when I realized how salty some things are before I even add it - so that's a good thing, at least. I drink too many soft drinks too- they have sodium so I should stick to the diet rite brands that have low/no sodium levels.


----------



## Zandoz

I confess that I'm starting to believe that a mule snuck in our bedroom last night and kixked me in the lower back.


----------



## imfree

Zandoz said:


> I confess that I'm starting to believe that a mule snuck in our bedroom last night and kixked me in the lower back.


 Hey Zandoz, maybe that damned mule has restricted your oxygen.
Lower back-muscle pain, for me, is an indication of low blood-oxygen saturation. You might get that checked. Pale skin color of the face, of 
course, would be another warning sign.


----------



## Zandoz

imfree said:


> Hey Zandoz, maybe that damned mule has restricted your oxygen.
> Lower back-muscle pain, for me, is an indication of low blood-oxygen saturation. You might get that checked. Pale skin color of the face, of
> course, would be another warning sign.



Blood-ox is definitely an on going problem for me...has been since I was a kid. Basically I breath in shallow functionally meaningless breaths, or my body just forgets to breath all together, until I gasp. I have big time problems with concentration, maintaining thoughts, and with memory because of it. I've been doing breathing exercises every three hours with this little gizmo for over a year...so far, no real noticeable change.


----------



## Mini

My back's probably out of alignment; it's been sore and tender on the lower right for the better part of the month. I don't want to go to the doctor for fear of him telling me to take it easy and stop exercising. I have way too much self-esteem wrapped up in my appearance, and yeah, I'm basically a gigantic hypocrite when it comes to body image.

Candid enough for ya'?


----------



## imfree

Zandoz said:


> Blood-ox is definitely an on going problem for me...has been since I was a kid. Basically I breath in shallow functionally meaningless breaths, or my body just forgets to breath all together, until I gasp. I have big time problems with concentration, maintaining thoughts, and with memory because of it. I've been doing breathing exercises every three hours with this little gizmo for over a year...so far, no real noticeable change.



So Zandoz, we're not being kicked by a mule, no, it's the ox! I'm a lot
like you, then. I'm on oxygen, not because of lung damage or disease, but
because I have Pickwickian Syndrome(also called obesity hypoventelation
syndrome) or a central nervous system disorder that prevents me from taking 
in sufficient oxygen.


----------



## Zandoz

imfree said:


> So Zandoz, we're not being kicked by a mule, no, it's the ox! I'm a lot
> like you, then. I'm on oxygen, not because of lung damage or disease, but
> because I have Pickwickian Syndrome(also called obesity hypoventelation
> syndrome) or a central nervous system disorder that prevents me from taking
> in sufficient oxygen.



My dad was diagnosed with Pickwickian Syndrome, even though he was not that obese (I doubt he was ever much over 250lbs, and mostly closer to 200). It's probably something else I inherited from him. I'll be avoiding the oxygen as long as possible though.

But really, I think the back is more a matter of arthritis meets bad matress and high humidity.


----------



## imfree

Zandoz said:


> My dad was diagnosed with Pickwickian Syndrome, even though he was not that obese (I doubt he was ever much over 250lbs, and mostly closer to 200). It's probably something else I inherited from him. I'll be avoiding the oxygen as long as possible though.
> 
> But really, I think the back is more a matter of arthritis meets bad matress and high humidity.




Just be careful, Zandoz, and have your O2 saturation tested from time-
to-time. Long-term oxygen deficiency can lead to a heart attack.
Maybe it is just arthritis. I have bed issues, myself, so I know where
you're coming from on that issue.


----------



## SamanthaNY

Sometimes a post will appear at Dim... a new poster, indicating how lost they felt before coming here, and how much such-and-such information they've now read is _just _what they needed. 

All it takes is one story, or one post to show how vital that potential is when it comes to _this _forum - the health board. I don't mean to get all Mother-Theresa-Brangelina about it, but the opportunity we have to make a difference to a segment of population that's usually not just ignored, but discarded.... is significant.

And I _LOVE _this board for it. I love _us _for it.

It actually makes me cry a little. 

~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.

I need to get my bitch on again before I get puddly and shnuffle-snot on my sleeve.


----------



## imfree

SamanthaNY said:


> Sometimes a post will appear at Dim... a new poster, indicating how lost they felt before coming here, and how much such-and-such information they've now read is _just _what they needed.
> 
> All it takes is one story, or one post to show how vital that potential is when it comes to _this _forum - the health board. I don't mean to get all Mother-Theresa-Brangelina about it, but the opportunity we have to make a difference to a segment of population that's usually not just ignored, but discarded.... is significant.
> 
> And I _LOVE _this board for it. I love _us _for it.
> 
> It actually makes me cry a little.
> 
> ~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.
> 
> I need to get my bitch on again before I get puddly and shnuffle-snot on my sleeve.




AMEN Samantha, I agree with you 100%, about our opportunity to make a positive difference. Who knows, maybe a fat person could turn out
to be the next Einstein (or Tesla)!!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Garlic powder? I do like garlic and will sprinkle it on meat and such while cooking.... my biggest problem lies with eating stuff that already has a huge amount added - such as french fries, chips....
> In my younger days, I would salt my fries :doh: yes, I'm not kidding. Pregnancy made me more aware of food tastes and that's when I realized how salty some things are before I even add it - so that's a good thing, at least. I drink too many soft drinks too- they have sodium so I should stick to the diet rite brands that have low/no sodium levels.



Something awesome on potatoes, bread, etc., is roasting a head of garlic in the oven and spreading it like butter on food.

Stuff like chips kills me, and I just have to not buy it. Same with fries. It's just not worth it.


----------



## SamanthaNY

Note: The Health Library and Important Threads listings have all been merged into the Health Resources page. Hopefully this makes for easier, one-stop researching.


----------



## SamanthaNY

I don't understand why I get soooo sleepy about 2-4 hours after exercising.


----------



## love dubh

SamanthaNY said:


> I don't understand why I get soooo sleepy about 2-4 hours after exercising.



Happens to me, too. The initial burst of adrenalin and endorphins wakes me up like whoa...and then my muscles are like "we want sleep, or food. no food? we sleeps."

IC that I have spent WAY too much on eating lunch and breakfast out. I went out last night (tonight?) and bought groceries. Lots of fruits and veggies and I even splurged for some chicken breasts and a filet of salmon. And brown rice.

and I broke my housemate's rice cooker. I have an uncanny ability for effing things up.


----------



## cute_obese_girl

SamanthaNY said:


> I don't understand why I get soooo sleepy about 2-4 hours after exercising.



Two things come to mind for me
1. Do you eat after your workout? I've often heard that within two hours after your workout you should eat meal with protein and carbs to help your muscles restore their glycogen stores.

2. Are you hydrating enough? You should have 8oz of water before and after your workout and 8oz during for every 15 minutes of your workout.

Dehydration and inadequate nutrition can both cause fatigue. Good luck!


----------



## SamanthaNY

It is aliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive! (because there can't BE enough confessions threads)


So... recurrent calf muscle tearing... whassup with that shit?


----------



## Cors

I like this thread! 

I get muscle tears in the same places too - it makes me wonder if the old ones ever did heal, or if it is just a weak spot. 

My sleep cycles are so screwed. I am either insomniac or hypersomniac, and it has been a problem since I was a child. Grrrrrr.


----------



## SamanthaNY

Cors said:


> I like this thread!
> 
> I get muscle tears in the same places too - it makes me wonder if the old ones ever did heal, or if it is just a weak spot.



Yeah, I can't figure this one out. It's not like I was running laps (as if!) at the time. I'm just walking along and feel this pop-twist... then "ow!". And the exact same thing happened about a month ago.


----------



## Tad

That sounds excruciatingly awful!

I hope to never need to know more, but just in case..... what re the symptoms? And what does one do about it? (as opposed to cramped muscles, sprain, etc).


----------



## SamanthaNY

I don't think mine involves a tendon, but it's possible... the first time it happened when I was standing up - I felt something pop (that _may _be the tendon), and then twist or move... it felt really strange, like there's a little creature in my leg, and he's turning around or something, lol... then came the severe pulling and oh-you-motherfucker-pain. Immediate hobbling followed lol. There's not really anything you can do about it but try to massage it and... wait. It eventually healed up after about a week (with residual pain, but not debilitating), but I was concerned when it happened in the same leg (this time walking across a room) a month later. 

I've got a call into my doc about it.


----------



## steely

IC that I turned 40 and fell apart.Type 2 diabetes 3 weeks ago and now plantar fasciitis.I'm going to bed forever!


----------



## Tanuki

IC I fear I may be diabetic... and I should see a doc, eep


----------



## Cors

I went to a doctor today and he actually told me to "consider losing a bit of weight for health reasons". I weigh all of 101 pounds with a heavy coat and boots on. 

Lame quack. I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Cors said:


> I went to a doctor today and he actually told me to "consider losing a bit of weight for health reasons". I weigh all of 101 pounds with a heavy coat and boots on.
> 
> Lame quack. I couldn't stop laughing.



Jeepers creepers! If I were in his office he'd probably blow my brains out.


----------



## Tania

Cors said:


> I went to a doctor today and he actually told me to "consider losing a bit of weight for health reasons". I weigh all of 101 pounds with a heavy coat and boots on.
> 
> Lame quack. I couldn't stop laughing.



HFS! What is with these people? Do they dig for shit to say so you'll feel you're getting your money's worth when you visit? 

I know doctors always seem to be in the doghouse over something or another, and I try to be fair. But I gotta say - over the course of my life I have heard them spew some of the dumbest, most far-out assumptions and advice about weight.

My cousin's doctor recently prescribed her DIET PILLS (you know, the legal half of the Phen-fen regimen that was giving people fatal heart damage). The woman even slipped WLS into the conversation, somehow. My cousin is almost 50, 5'10" tall, and weighs all of 170 pounds. WTF?

I have a strict policy of don't ask/don't tell when it comes to weight. My doctors can weigh me if they like, but I absolutely forbid them to tell me what the scale says. Further, they know I don't want to hear about losing. I'm already on a mission to lose a bit more and don't need patronizing doctor-talk to "help" me. I kind of lost patience with that bullshit when I was ten and my very short, very thin female doctor told me that 1) 135 pounds was way too heavy for a child, 2) even if I *was* over 5'6" tall, and 3) that I should lay off the chips, candy, &c. at home. Nevermind that I'd been on a diet for a year prior, and never ATE anything remotely resembling junk food. Christ, it makes me want to punch people. Still.


----------



## GWARrior

IM ADDICTED TO BURT'S BEES CHAPSTICK!

help meeee


----------



## Cors

LillyBBBW said:


> Jeepers creepers! If I were in his office he'd probably blow my brains out.





Tania said:


> HFS! What is with these people? Do they dig for shit to say so you'll feel you're getting your money's worth when you visit?
> 
> I know doctors always seem to be in the doghouse over something or another, and I try to be fair. But I gotta say - over the course of my life I have heard them spew some of the dumbest, most far-out assumptions and advice about weight.
> 
> My cousin's doctor recently prescribed her DIET PILLS (you know, the legal half of the Phen-fen regimen that was giving people fatal heart damage). The woman even slipped WLS into the conversation, somehow. My cousin is almost 50, 5'10" tall, and weighs all of 170 pounds. WTF?
> 
> I have a strict policy of don't ask/don't tell when it comes to weight. My doctors can weigh me if they like, but I absolutely forbid them to tell me what the scale says. Further, they know I don't want to hear about losing. I'm already on a mission to lose a bit more and don't need patronizing doctor-talk to "help" me. I kind of lost patience with that bullshit when I was ten and my very short, very thin female doctor told me that 1) 135 pounds was way too heavy for a child, 2) even if I *was* over 5'6" tall, and 3) that I should lay off the chips, candy, &c. at home. Nevermind that I'd been on a diet for a year prior, and never ATE anything remotely resembling junk food. Christ, it makes me want to punch people. Still.



Strangely enough, the doctor is a middle-aged Muslim guy with a bit of a paunch. I shudder to think how he will react to young girls asking for contraceptives. 

He claimed that _everyone_ especially women (wow, sexist much?) could stand to lose a bit of weight, and that it will help my supposedly high blood pressure and bad joint pains. He also went on a strange lecture about "skinny fat" people who are not overweight but "eat junk all day like fat people". He asked about my eating (I don't believe in dieting) and exercise habits (three times a week but I have been cutting down because of joint pains), which probably set him off. 

I gave him a earful and won't be going back again. Thankfully my regular GPs are decent.


----------



## steely

T-Bear said:


> IC I fear I may be diabetic... and I should see a doc, eep



Get thee to a doctor now! Don't be like me and be at the dentist's office,they take your blood sugar and it's 410.It's a pain in the ass but it's better than being blind. I lost my sight for about 3 weeks before I got checked.I thought it was a side effect from a blood pressure med I was taking.

Diabetes kills you a toe at a time.It is a slow,miserable death.Get checked before any damage can be done. BTW my eyesight cleared up after getting my blood sugar in the normal range.Not trying to scare you but it's serious man.


----------



## tinkerbell

I hate taking birth control pills. I never remember to take them. I guess its good the only reason I'm taking them is to help with cramps, and not prevent pregnancy. 

And I'm with who ever said they get tired after working out - I get that way sometimes too. I agree that eating something soon after seems to help, and it also helps if I'm more active for the rest of the day too. 

I'm really glad my current Dr has never mentioned to me that I need to lose weight. He did congratulate me on my weight loss, but thats about it.


----------



## SamanthaNY

So yesterday I'm talking on the phone, holding the receiver between my ear and shoulder. Probably a bad habit, but it ends up happening when I'm on the phone and laptop at the same time. So - I'm on hold for a bit, and I yawn... and **crrak!**... something in my jaw or ear snaps... LOUDLY (like someone snapping a pencil, right up next to your ear). I freaked out! I was scared to try and move my jaw, but everything seems to move okay. Now it's all sore on that side and my ear feels (or hears?) a little differently. I'm gonna have to go to that TMD doc, and I don't. want. to.


----------



## BeaBea

SamanthaNY said:


> **crrak!**... something in my jaw or ear snaps... LOUDLY (like someone snapping a pencil, right up next to your ear).



Mine does it too. I have no idea why but every few months I yawn widely and it sounds (to me) like a gunshot. Its happened for years now but it still freaks me out. If you happen to find out what causes it do please share!
Tracey


----------



## SamanthaNY

BeaBea said:


> Mine does it too. I have no idea why but every few months I yawn widely and it sounds (to me) like a gunshot. Its happened for years now but it still freaks me out. If you happen to find out what causes it do please share!
> Tracey



Gah!! I think mine only happened because the phone was pressing on that side of my jaw. The real trouble is that I have terrible TMD that isn't under good treatment, and it's worse on that side. Plus, I've always had ear problems on that side too. 

My biggest fear is having my jaw pop irretrievably out of joint during a big yawn, resulting in a trip to he ER. I've seen it happen - it's awful, and once it happens, the joint is more prone to popping out again .


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

It's TMJ - I have it too.  It can be really painful. I use ice when my jaw hurts. Stress can make you clench your teeth which will aggravate TMJ. A dentist can be helpful.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I work in a dental clinic. My daughter has TMJ. They cannot do anything for it there. They tell you to call a specialist that treats TMJ. That guy does not take my insurance hence, my daughter just doesn't chew gum anymore and lives with it. Not chewing gum, ice, etc. helps to alleviate it some.




> Temporomandibular disorder or TMD is a broad term referring to problems with the jaws and their functioning. It is commonly referred to as "TMJ".This system is very complex and problems are caused by a variety of factors. This web page will attempt to give you a general overview of TMD so you can better understand the problems you may have been having.



http://www.stevedds.com/tmd.htm


----------



## steely

One of my sister's had TMJ.She went to the chiropractor.They fixed her right up.They also fixed her plantar fasciitis.She and her husband are both big on the chiropractor.Anything twinges and off they go.


----------



## AnnMarie

TMJ can also be treated in many people by wearing a mouth guard at night (TMJ can be caused by clenching and grinding). You don't have to get the crazy dentist versions/insurance an all. My dentist told me to get a sports guard that you heat with boiling water and then mold to your mouth. 

I never went to get it, but when my jaw is really acting up I remember to put it on my "to do" list.


----------



## steely

I really hate being diabetic


----------



## Miss Vickie

Okay, can I just be a brat here and say that "TMJ" refers to the jaw joint itself only, and not pain or problems with your jaw. Saying you have "TMJ" is like saying you have "knee", which while a common thing to say, isn't quite correct. Sorry to be so... strident ... about this but I hear it all the time and for some reason (probably because I'm part of a dental family) it makes me looney tunes. So Samantha, yes, "TMD" is the right term.

TMD is the correct term for TMJ dysfunction, which is probably what people mean when they say they have problems with their jaw joint. Joint popping, clicking, and pain in the head, ear and face is usually what people experience, and is best treated by a "crazy dentist" splint after a proper evaluation. A properly trained dentist (one with special training in jaw joint dysfunction) can find out why the pain exists and treat the cause, rather than just treat the symptoms with a mouth guard. Mouth guards are great for preventing tooth damage from those huge herkin' muscles that exert up to 900 psi on tooth structure, but they can't treat the cause. Causes of TMD include, but aren't limited to poorly aligned teeth, jaw size discrepancy, poorly designed crowns or fillings, orthodontia that makes for a beautiful smile but a non-functional bite, and a bunch of other possibilities. 

The problem is that most dentists think they're solving the problem by "filing down" the tooth that's hitting "high" but usually it's part of a much bigger problem. Dentists who have had extra training can look at the mouth as a whole and figure out where problems exist and perform a bite equilibration. My FIL (who is a jerk but is a great dentist!) took courses through the Dawson group and took me from having ginormous headaches, popping and clicking and ear pain from my TMD to a more or less functional bite. 

Unfortunately, because I didn't agree to the extensive dental work he wanted me to have to truly fix the problem which is very very extreme, I'm experiencing tooth damage because of grinding. But I don't blame him, but rather me for wanton laziness.  My father in law has treated people who had headaches, tinnitus, horrible grinding and tooth wear, jaw pain, even "stuck" jaws and fixed them using the Dawson technique. It's really quite thorough, and most of it is covered by most dental insurance.

If you guys are interested in finding a dentist who specializes in TMD, go here. Chiropractors can be very useful, and mine has relieved some of my worse symptoms, but the problem -- my f'd up bite -- can only be fixed by a specialist. That doesn't stop me from looking at orthodontia, though, but I'm hoping that I can find an ortho who will work with my crazy bite to give me some improvement of appearance without ruining my teeth altogether. I've seen some pretty unbelievable tooth wear, just from grinding. It's a huge problem for a lot of people. 

Oh, and GEF yeah... gum chewing is bad juju. I had to give it up years and years ago. The other day I actually chewed some gun on a plan and I paid for it for DAYS afterward. Owie.


----------



## SamanthaNY

I've battled my TMD for 15 or so years, and despite there being some really excellent specialists, I find it's still stuck in health limbo between dentists and doctors. Neither really wants to take full charge of it, or recognize the far-reaching impact it can have on the head and neck. My bruxism is so severe and so strong that it causes blisters to form on the outside of my eardrums (among other problems). That's how I was first diagnosed - I thought I was in the middle of another ear infection and went to the doc for an antibiotic. He looked in my ear and said... "huh... that's odd" (oh, thank you, medical professional!), and sent me to an ENT. I still have the ear problems on occasion, and treat them by laying the ear on a heating pad for a couple of hours. It's quite soothing, and seems to calm the pain. 

I went to the leading TMD doc in the country many years ago, after several store-bought and custom made night guards didn't work (or caused other problems). He made me an ultra fancy special guard that works (to the tune of $1200), but I still don't love wearing it. Recently I've noticed that I'm having sinus problems, so I started wearing the guard every night, and that seems to have stopped - but clearly the damage is advancing, and I've become aware that I even clench during the waking hours. I think I may have cracked a tooth too. I have dentist appointment tomorrow, so I'll ask about that. 

I recently called that big fancy TMD doc again, and he's built a very successful business on treating TMD. I hesitate to go to him again because he only takes one type of insurance, which of course we don't have, and his treatments are much like the chiropractor... they require unending, regular visits every couple of months. While that financial and time investment is definitely worth it for my health, for some reason I just feel like there should be a better way.

Anyway - I'll end up going, I'm sure. Damage from TMD is pretty much irreversible, so it all amounts to preventing the bigger problems.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Samantha, just got back from my fancypants TMJ DMD and he had an interesting take on my TMJ problems. 

I'd had extensive bite studies and some bite equilibration but still was having problems and recently my problems had gotten worse. His feeling is that the reason I do my weird dysfunctional bite thing is to open my airway, which is occluded by my tongue when I sleep. (He had me push my jaw forward while I was just sitting there in the chair and it was remarkable how much easier my breathing was, even though it didn't feel "labored" before hand).

All of the preliminary information points to a compensatory mechanism for sleep disorder, but he'll know more after looking at my measurements and study models. It's funny -- I've had my bite looked at years by my FIL who's one of the experts in the field. But he'd missed one critical piece of information -- _breathing_. I meet again with the doc on Saturday and will know more than but it looks like I have to have some sort of tongue splint thing which should hopefully take care of the problem sufficiently so that I can still get ortho for the overbite and diastema.

He gave me some written information, which is unfortunately with Burt right now. But once I get a chance, I'll give you more detailed information in case you feel like pursuing it.


----------



## SamanthaNY

That's interesting indeed, Vick! Good lord, is there any end to which systems affect another? Sometimes I get tired of chasing it all down. 

I am interested to hear more about the info you received. My bite has never really been a problem ('ceptin for those I'm biting on ), so I suspect mine is more stress-related, especially since I'm now doing it during waking hours. 

I kinda wish I had access to the docs near you. From what I remember, my fancy-pants TMJ guy only treats the symptoms, not the cause. It'd be nice to have some professional input as to why I'm clenching in my sleep.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Vick, does that mean he thinks you might have sleep apnea? Dental devices are a somewhat common treatment for mild apnea. Just being nosy.


----------



## Tad

IC that I think my chronic nasal congestion is starting to really affect the quality of my sleep--I'm waking up in the night with mouth and throat dessert dry from mouth-breathing, and I'm not feeling very rested. But I really don't know what can be done about it, or who to talk about it. And I'm worried that nothing much will be suggested other than "get rid of your cat, to lower your exposure to allergans." Because, well, the cat isn't going anywhere unless it gets close to life threatening, you know?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Are you already on a nasal allergy spray, Ed? There are lots of things you can do to reduce cat allergens that don't involve getting rid of the cat. Making sure the cat doesn't go into the room you sleep in and using multiple hepa filters around the house can make a BIG difference.


----------



## SamanthaNY

edx said:


> IC that I think my chronic nasal congestion is starting to really affect the quality of my sleep--I'm waking up in the night with mouth and throat dessert dry from mouth-breathing, and I'm not feeling very rested. But I really don't know what can be done about it, or who to talk about it. And I'm worried that nothing much will be suggested other than "get rid of your cat, to lower your exposure to allergans." Because, well, the cat isn't going anywhere unless it gets close to life threatening, you know?



A warm mist humidifier (MUST be warm-mist) and breathe-right nasal strips will greatly improve your sleep. Our house gets desert-dry in the winter, and I have the same problems you mentioned - until we pull out the humidifiers and breath-rights. It's remarkable how much those little, inexpensive fixes improve my sleep and comfort. If you're already doing using these and still have the problem, I would add an allergy-blocking mattress cover and pillow case. Beyond that, you might speak to an ENT.


----------



## Tarella

SamanthaNY said:


> So? Health-related confessions, good or bad, let's have 'em.




Samantha, I am guilty of the same thirstlessness. I used to drink piles of water, though it wasn't attributed to diabetes. I should know better, as a nurse that adequate fluids are important, but sometimes I get so busy I forget that I need fluids. It is when I get a thudding headache that I realize I have to take a seat by the faucet

I also have been on a fitness kick the last two months: good news for me. I have been walking 4 miles a day for two months. I also lift weights, and do pilates every other day. I haven't lost incredible amount of poundage but I have lost inches. The bad part is, I am pretty sure that I now have a case of plantar fasciitis which is incredibly painful and makes me want to quit my walking. The swelling that I used to get in my lower legs is now gone and I can see my ankles once again. Any one have any ideas on how to deal with plantar fasciitis? I do the stretching that the medical world suggests but I wonder what else can help.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Tarella said:


> Samantha, I am guilty of the same thirstlessness. I used to drink piles of water, though it wasn't attributed to diabetes. I should know better, as a nurse that adequate fluids are important, but sometimes I get so busy I forget that I need fluids. It is when I get a thudding headache that I realize I have to take a seat by the faucet
> 
> I also have been on a fitness kick the last two months: good news for me. I have been walking 4 miles a day for two months. I also lift weights, and do pilates every other day. I haven't lost incredible amount of poundage but I have lost inches. The bad part is, I am pretty sure that I now have a case of plantar fasciitis which is incredibly painful and makes me want to quit my walking. The swelling that I used to get in my lower legs is now gone and I can see my ankles once again. Any one have any ideas on how to deal with plantar fasciitis? I do the stretching that the medical world suggests but I wonder what else can help.



Stretching, and they also make inserts, as well as "Night splints" that sort of add a night stretch. If it gets really bad (Like getting heel spurs bad), surgery is also an option.

Good to hear you are working hard to stay fit though.


----------



## Miss Vickie

SamanthaNY said:


> That's interesting indeed, Vick! Good lord, is there any end to which systems affect another? Sometimes I get tired of chasing it all down.
> 
> I am interested to hear more about the info you received. My bite has never really been a problem ('ceptin for those I'm biting on ), so I suspect mine is more stress-related, especially since I'm now doing it during waking hours.
> 
> I kinda wish I had access to the docs near you. From what I remember, my fancy-pants TMJ guy only treats the symptoms, not the cause. It'd be nice to have some professional input as to why I'm clenching in my sleep.



The interrelatedness of the body's systems never ceases to amaze me. I have a call in to my massage therapist, to see what he thinks about all this since he's got lots of training in craniofacial therapy. But I have noticed that when I move my lower jaw forward, my breathing is significantly better, which seems to lend to my dentist's theory. Bizarre-oh, and totally unexpected. 

Okay, so if you want good TMD info, definitely check out the Dawson group. I think I posted the link earlier in the thread and I know you can search for dentists who do that kind of thing, who are even better than your TMD guy and can look for, and treat, the cause. The system that my doc believes in, in addition to the Dawson methodology, is "OSB", Oral Systemic Balance. This is a link to a dentist who uses the system. It'll be interesting to see what the cost is, and if my insurance covers it. It seems spendy but when you look at having to replace my teeth, it's pretty cheap! 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Vick, does that mean he thinks you might have sleep apnea? Dental devices are a somewhat common treatment for mild apnea. Just being nosy.



You're not nosy, BBM! I think he thinks I have a mild sleep apnea. Apparently I snore right when falling asleep (before my jaw moves into the optimal-for-breathing-but-less-than-optimal-for-my-teeth bite) but other than a little bit of fatigue when waking up, and night time wakefulness, I don't really have symptoms of severe sleep apnea. 

This is an interesting development and finally explains why I do that weird thing with my jaw. Given the huuuuuuge discrepancy between my upper and lower jaws, it's seemingly "impossible" for my teeth to rub together. And yet they do. No one -- until this guy -- has been able to express why I'd do such an anatomically unnatural thing.


----------



## Tarella

Jon Blaze said:


> Stretching, and they also make inserts, as well as "Night splints" that sort of add a night stretch. If it gets really bad (Like getting heel spurs bad), surgery is also an option.
> 
> Good to hear you are working hard to stay fit though.



Hi Jon,

Thanks, those are great ideas. Are the night splints custom made or can you buy them at a pharmacy, etc?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Jon Blaze

Tarella said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> Thanks, those are great ideas. Are the night splints custom made or can you buy them at a pharmacy, etc?
> 
> Thanks for the help



Not really. They tend to be adjustable to an extent.

http://www.footsmart.com/C-Night-Splints-20.aspx

I wouldn't say a pharmacy (Maybe some), but your local orthopedist can help you. Many internet sites (Walls mart, Amazon, and so on) and convenience stores would sell them either next to the medicine section, or shoes as well. 


The little gel/non gel inserts that go in shoes help in the day as well. I have them in all but one pair of my combat boots. :bow:


----------



## steely

I got my orthotics on Ebay for a really good price.Unfortunately the doctor said they weren't good for nerve damage.So I just keep stretching and hobbling.Give Ebay a check.


----------



## tinkerbell

Miss Vickie said:


> Okay, can I just be a brat here and say that "TMJ" refers to the jaw joint itself only, and not pain or problems with your jaw. Saying you have "TMJ" is like saying you have "knee", which while a common thing to say, isn't quite correct. Sorry to be so... strident ... about this but I hear it all the time and for some reason (probably because I'm part of a dental family) it makes me looney tunes. So Samantha, yes, "TMD" is the right term.
> 
> TMD is the correct term for TMJ dysfunction, which is probably what people mean when they say they have problems with their jaw joint. Joint popping, clicking, and pain in the head, ear and face is usually what people experience, and is best treated by a "crazy dentist" splint after a proper evaluation. A properly trained dentist (one with special training in jaw joint dysfunction) can find out why the pain exists and treat the cause, rather than just treat the symptoms with a mouth guard. Mouth guards are great for preventing tooth damage from those huge herkin' muscles that exert up to 900 psi on tooth structure, but they can't treat the cause. Causes of TMD include, but aren't limited to poorly aligned teeth, jaw size discrepancy, poorly designed crowns or fillings, orthodontia that makes for a beautiful smile but a non-functional bite, and a bunch of other possibilities.
> 
> The problem is that most dentists think they're solving the problem by "filing down" the tooth that's hitting "high" but usually it's part of a much bigger problem. Dentists who have had extra training can look at the mouth as a whole and figure out where problems exist and perform a bite equilibration. My FIL (who is a jerk but is a great dentist!) took courses through the Dawson group and took me from having ginormous headaches, popping and clicking and ear pain from my TMD to a more or less functional bite.
> 
> Unfortunately, because I didn't agree to the extensive dental work he wanted me to have to truly fix the problem which is very very extreme, I'm experiencing tooth damage because of grinding. But I don't blame him, but rather me for wanton laziness.  My father in law has treated people who had headaches, tinnitus, horrible grinding and tooth wear, jaw pain, even "stuck" jaws and fixed them using the Dawson technique. It's really quite thorough, and most of it is covered by most dental insurance.
> 
> If you guys are interested in finding a dentist who specializes in TMD, go here. Chiropractors can be very useful, and mine has relieved some of my worse symptoms, but the problem -- my f'd up bite -- can only be fixed by a specialist. That doesn't stop me from looking at orthodontia, though, but I'm hoping that I can find an ortho who will work with my crazy bite to give me some improvement of appearance without ruining my teeth altogether. I've seen some pretty unbelievable tooth wear, just from grinding. It's a huge problem for a lot of people.
> 
> Oh, and GEF yeah... gum chewing is bad juju. I had to give it up years and years ago. The other day I actually chewed some gun on a plan and I paid for it for DAYS afterward. Owie.




Awesome post. Thank you for explaining the difference between TMD and TMJ. 

I have TMD too. I love my bite splint - I cant sleep at night without it. My boss made it, and I feel lucky that I worked for a great dentist who knew how to help people. Too bad he was a jerk - and I moved and quit the job before I was able to complete the rest of the treatment I needed :doh:. It was amazing to see how much he truly helped people - we had patients who had just horrible headaches - the treatment he did with the bite splint and the equilibration was just amazing. I just wish my boss now was specifically trained like he was - his bite splits are not as good. And I'm holding on to my old one as long as possible!

I actually had messed up my jaw pretty badly a few months ago. I'm not sure exactly how it happened but the meniscus on the right side became so out of place, that I couldn't close my mouth all the way. My muscles in that area were so sore, and I was in pain for about 6 weeks. And I knew nothing could be done - just had to wait for everything to heal.


----------



## Miss Vickie

tinkerbell said:


> Awesome post. Thank you for explaining the difference between TMD and TMJ.



Thanks! Not bad for a layperson, eh? 



> I have TMD too. I love my bite splint - I cant sleep at night without it. My boss made it, and I feel lucky that I worked for a great dentist who knew how to help people. Too bad he was a jerk - and I moved and quit the job before I was able to complete the rest of the treatment I needed :doh:.



This was my issue, too. Genius dentist, my FIL, but... not easy to get along with.  I wish I'd continued with my treatment too, even though it never addressed the breathing issue. I probably would have had some improvement. Unfortunately, my splint made my headaches worse and after several adjustments I gave up.



> I actually had messed up my jaw pretty badly a few months ago. I'm not sure exactly how it happened but the meniscus on the right side became so out of place, that I couldn't close my mouth all the way. My muscles in that area were so sore, and I was in pain for about 6 weeks. And I knew nothing could be done - just had to wait for everything to heal.



Owie ow ow ow! Poor thing. I assume you're feeling better now?


----------



## tinkerbell

It was a perfect explanation  

I swear when people go to dental school they go to a special class in how to be uhh... difficult :blush: Dr Satan, as my co worker named him, was an excellent Dr, but I couldn't work for him any longer. It was not an easy time in my life, and having him as a boss didn't help any. I just hope I can get another year or 2 out of my bite splint he made me!

And yup, my right joint is doing much better. It was so hard to eat on the right side ONLY for those 6 weeks or whatever. If you're having pain/issues with one side, its better to chew and eat on that side, and when you have to concentrate on that, its harder than it seems! I'm a slow eater as it is, and it was even worse when I was dealing with that.


----------



## ashmamma84

IC I had work done on my teeth this morning and am so proud of myself. I didn't jump out of the chair when my dentist was drilling away. In fact, I was too busy admiring all the cool new equipment in the office...after he was done, he even sent me home with a print of my choppers. I think I might frame it.


----------



## steely

I confess since I was diagnosed with diabetes I'm afraid to eat.


----------



## Tracyarts

I've been putting off going to the dentist until my regular dentist re-opens his office later this month. And I seriously needed to go like four months ago. 

This is *the* only dentist I have ever been to in my entire life. I had intended to go for a checkup and to start having some work done late last year. But, his office was destroyed during hurricane Ike and I just didn't want to go to anybody else. So, I have been patiently and stubbornly waiting for his office to finish being rebuilt. 

Tracy


----------



## SamanthaNY

"Pandemic is imminent"

What the _hell_. _Pandemic_?? It's like some biblical shit. This should remind us that despite our advancements, humans are still, in a way, very vulnerable. H1N1 seems to be moving very quickly, and NY has to lion share of confirmed cases. 

It's times like this that I hate that my husband works in NYC, with the great unwarshed masses.


----------



## QuasimodoQT

I know, and though my husband and I have limited exposure, we have a friend who parks his car near us and stops by daily on his sway to work- backstage at Phantom of the Opera.

I hate that it has actually occurred to me that if this keeps up, we may have to ask him not to stop by. Bleah.



SamanthaNY said:


> "Pandemic is imminent"
> 
> What the _hell_. _Pandemic_?? It's like some biblical shit. This should remind us that despite our advancements, humans are still, in a way, very vulnerable. H1N1 seems to be moving very quickly, and NY has to lion share of confirmed cases.
> 
> It's times like this that I hate that my husband works in NYC, with the great unwarshed masses.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I have had full lungs but a largely unproductive cough the last few days. All day Sunday I felt basically like I was drowning in my own lungs. There was one brief second where I literally could not take in any air. This has made me NOT want to go to bed because I'm scared to lie down. It's 5:30 a.m. Monday morning and I am EXHAUSTED. I'm supposed to be up soon to go to work, and I never even went to bed.

I average 1 cold a year, if that, but this year I've already taken days off for the flu and some physical therapy I had to have for something unrelated, and I only have 12 hours of sick leave left. It's only MAY. What if I need a sick day later in the year? Ugh - don't know what to do.


----------



## activistfatgirl

G!!!  I really understand your pain, though my sick day package is pretty generous. hugs!

I'm trying desperately to reach across the aisle and interact with people. It's just been sickness after sickness for the last few months. I spent Wednesday through yesterday in bed with my doctor said was likely WHOOPING COUGH, though he didn't actually examine me (way to make me feel like typhoid mary, bitch). Still coughing, but upright.

My confession is I WANT TO BE WELL AND HAVE A HEALTHY IMMUNE SYSTEM! :bow:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Ginny - go to the hospital! Really - if you can't breath I kinda think that's an emergency.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Ginny - go to the hospital! Really - if you can't breath I kinda think that's an emergency.



I tend to agree with this. My allergies have been crazy lately. If it weren't for Zyrtec therapy I don't know what I would do and I don't even have severe asthma. I had to rinse my eyeballs with mild soap it was so bad. If you've had a cold too there may be two things working against you here. Don't let things get too out of control.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

(((((((((((((((((((Tiff)))))))))))))))))))))) Jesus god, whooping cough? I mean, seriously, are you trying to prove to the world how badass and retro you are?  Seriously, though, it SUCKS being sick, and I really hope you can kick this pattern.  I get 64 hours of sick leave a year, which I think is pretty good, but...apparently, not enough. Urgh.

I stayed home and slept and pretty soon I'm going to take a shower and go to Patient First. It's a very scary feeling to not be able to breathe. It's weird b/c it feels like all the congestion is in my right lung. Y'all are right - I should go make sure it's not more serious. I don't know what I'm going to do if it is, though - I can't stay home from work anymore.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Damn, you guys. Take care of yourselves, okay??? Any kind of difficulty breathing is a "get thee to a hospital post haste" situation, okay? The body can compensate... for awhile... but they suddenly when it can't compensate, it can be disastrous, since our bodies need oxygen to survive.

So please, please, don't put off being seen.

And Tiff, your doc didn't examine you??? W.T.F??? If they suspect whopping cough, did they at least treat you with antibiotics, and give you steroids or an inhaler or cough suppressant or SOMETHING??


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Just bronchitis, that's it.  Chest x-ray looks good. I have some antibiotics, and (hopefully) I'll be good to go.


----------



## AuntHen

I have PCOS  I hate it! I should exercise and eat less sugar and simple carbs. Sometimes I am good but lately...errrrrrrrr.. not so much. I hate even telling anyone. I am sure it attributes to my weight, but the fat part of it is the least of what bothers me. sighhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## activistfatgirl

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Just bronchitis, that's it.  Chest x-ray looks good. I have some antibiotics, and (hopefully) I'll be good to go.



ha ha "just bronchitis". Still badass. Really hoping you respond to the antibiotics, girly.



Miss Vickie said:


> And Tiff, your doc didn't examine you??? W.T.F??? If they suspect whopping cough, did they at least treat you with antibiotics, and give you steroids or an inhaler or cough suppressant or SOMETHING??



Miss V - I did get a 5-packer which kicked a lot of germ butt, getting me back to work in as many days. However, he didn't think to consider anything to help the cough or relieve my pain. _Instead_, he spent his time encouraging me to lose weight and offering to set me up with a nutritionist because my weight is taxing my system and going to cause heart failure and high blood pressure. While I'm sitting in the office with effing whooping cough, nearly blacking out from coughing. I was too weak to fight him, that's the worst part!

Luckily, this douche isn't my doctor, I go to a clinic where residents work and its hard to see the same one every time, they work limited hours. I need to find a real doctor ASAP.


----------



## smithnwesson

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I have had full lungs but a largely unproductive cough the last few days. All day Sunday I felt basically like I was drowning in my own lungs. There was one brief second where I literally could not take in any air. This has made me NOT want to go to bed because I'm scared to lie down. It's 5:30 a.m. Monday morning and I am EXHAUSTED. I'm supposed to be up soon to go to work, and I never even went to bed. . .



Ginny -

I'm a pharmacist who works in a hospital that does a lotta bariatric stuff. In the future, if you have symptoms like that, you should use 911. The EMS folks aren't just ambulance drivers anymore -- they can do a hell of a lot, including interfacing with the ER docs through the Internet (sending EKG's, etc.). 

We tend not to remain on the green side of the grass very long if we can't breath.  

Just my 2¢. 

Hope you're doing better now.

 - Jim


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

It only lasted for a second, and then it passed. Turned out to be very simple bronchitis, as I said, and I'm feeling much better. Thanks for asking!


----------



## smithnwesson

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It only lasted for a second. . .


Ginny -

That's not consistent with what you posted previously. You'd best not fuck around with respiratory distress. In the future, get that kinda stuff checked out ASAP!

I do more lurking here than posting. I've read most of your nearly 6K posts and would like to continue to read them on into the future . . .

This is none of my business and I don't wanna piss you off, but this is some serious shit here. 

Jes' sayin'.

 -Jim


----------



## SamanthaNY

I feel bad for anyone that lives in Virginia


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

smithnwesson said:


> Ginny -
> 
> That's not consistent with what you posted previously.



The part I've bolded below in my quote is what I was referring to when I said it lasted just a second. So yes, it was consistent. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I have had full lungs but a largely unproductive cough the last few days. All day Sunday I felt basically like I was drowning in my own lungs. *There was one brief second where I literally could not take in any air.* This has made me NOT want to go to bed because I'm scared to lie down. It's 5:30 a.m. Monday morning and I am EXHAUSTED. I'm supposed to be up soon to go to work, and I never even went to bed.
> 
> I average 1 cold a year, if that, but this year I've already taken days off for the flu and some physical therapy I had to have for something unrelated, and I only have 12 hours of sick leave left. It's only MAY. What if I need a sick day later in the year? Ugh - don't know what to do.


----------



## smithnwesson

BigBeautifulMe said:


> The part I've bolded below in my quote is what I was referring to when I said it lasted just a second. So yes, it was consistent.



Just trying to look out for you, hun. (Although I you didn't request that service. )


----------



## thatgirl08

SamanthaNY said:


> I feel bad for anyone that lives in Virginia



God, seriously, that's unnerving.


----------



## steely

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It only lasted for a second, and then it passed. Turned out to be very simple bronchitis, as I said, and I'm feeling much better. Thanks for asking!



Please take care, my husband's simple bronchitis turned into pnuemonia and almost killed him.If I hadn't taken him to the hospital,lucky I was big enough to carry him down the stairs,he would have died.Sometimes it's really good to have a big girl wife.

I'm glad you're feeling better.We just care about you.:happy:


----------



## smithnwesson

thatgirl08 said:


> God, seriously, that's unnerving.


Yup. I live in Virginia, am a health care worker, and that really sucks.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Yes it does. FORTUNATELY my understanding is it was a database of records of narcotics dispensed - since I haven't taken any, I think I'm okay. Maybe?


----------



## Paul

I just read the post by BigBeautifulMe and the scare she went through. Fortunately for her it was bronchitis and not pnuemonia. Bronchitis is serous enough and can make you feel extremely horrible.

For the past week I have been fighting a bug. For me it started out with chills. The next day I was achy and coughing. I thought to myself that I had caught a cold and given another day it would pass.

Boy was I wrong. I went to bed that night and awoke at 5:30 a.m. with my chest feeling as if it had been hit by a dump truck. Except for the times I have had a migraine, this is the worst pain I have ever felt.

I woke up my wife and told how sick I was and that I had to go to the ER.

After about five hours in the ER I was diagnosed with the earliest stage of pneumonia. I did not have fluid in my lungs, but given another day, I would have. This was early Monday morning.

Tuesday, my wife woke up, feeling terrible. She phoned our family doctor for an appointment and arranged for her sister to drive her, since I was too sick to get out of bed. It turns out she also had pneumonia.

So all week my wife and I have been on Azithromycin (antibiotic), coughing, and feeling like we have both been hit by a dump truck. 

Fortunately, today I am just starting to feel better. I am coughing less and I think there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Hopefully by the weekend I will feel well enough to get out of the house.

NOBODY want to catch pneumonia. It is horrible. Each time you cough your chest hurts more than one can imagine. With pneumonia your chest feels as if it was hit by a sledgehammer. 

If you suspect you may have pneumonia, don't delay seeking medical advice. Pneumonia can kill if untreated. Before the discovery of antibiotics people regularly died from pneumonia. When my father graduated from medical school in the late 1940s, pneumonia was labeled "the old man's friend" since pneumonia was a much better way to die than other types of death, i.e. cancer.


----------



## Risible

I'm glad to hear that you and your wife are on the mend, Paul. Sounds like a scary few days.


----------



## Paul

Risible said:


> I'm glad to hear that you and your wife are on the mend, Paul. Sounds like a scary few days.



Thanks for your concern Risible. It is scary. The worst part of pneumonia, is how very horrible it makes you feel. Apart from the pain of a migraine I have never felt worse. I am now on the mend even though I still have a very annoying cough.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I dont' want to sound like a hypochondriac, but am thinking I am just plain getting older and all the exercise at my weight is having an effect on my body. The last 3-4 days, when I first got out of bed, I felt a BURNING pain, mostly in calves. This morning, i started my motorcycle and was riding to work, and it was still cold, and I thought I burned my leg from pipes (but it was not on THAT side)....I do a ton of spin classes, and was in FL this weekend, and had a different type of bike / instructor did a ton of standing straight up stuff, which is heavier use of calves...........sound like any thing anyone ever heard of?

FYI...5 feet tall, 170#*


----------



## Cors

Hmm, sounds like a calf strain to me. I get those somewhat often and they heal on their own, but you might want to get checked out just to make sure that it isn't too serious.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Cors said:


> Hmm, sounds like a calf strain to me. I get those somewhat often and they heal on their own, but you might want to get checked out just to make sure that it isn't too serious.



*I have no pain at all..walking, using it in spin class...just this weird HEATED BURNING sensation.....it seems less today, but will switch up workouts....*


----------



## Cors

Bumping this to whine because I am frustrated with how my health problems are acting up so frequently now, and it is pretty difficult NOT to blame it to my weight gain (15lbs in 3 months, which is 15% of my body weight) even though I was, and am still technically underweight.  

I have a history of hypokaelemia and (mild?) cardiac arrhythmia and I am permanently on potassium supplements. I go for ECGs and blood tests regularly and for the most part, the results are good but I still get palpitations and dull chest pains pretty often. Recently I had especially horrible chest pains, with very high blood pressure and after abnormal ECGs I was sent to the emergency room. They fed me, put me on two drips, took more blood tests and the results came out normal which was quite confusing. The particularly bad chest pains are becoming rather frequent and severe (two ER trips in a month), but the doctors couldn't figure out why this keeps happening. I will be seeing a heart specialist when I go back to the UK but in the meantime I am tempted to keep just some bananas handy and shove them down my throat when the pains get too bad. 

I also have osteopenia and osteoarthritis. I take glucosamine and chondroitin supplements for them. My joints, especially the knees and hips seem to have gotten worse these days. I can't work out much anymore, which makes me restless, irritable and bitchy. The everyday pain is also getting to me, especially since I walk lots and have to climb stairs. Ugh.


----------



## TraciJo67

Cors, Mitral Valve Prolapse (relatively benign condition affecting a significant percentage of women, most particularly underweight women) is the only thing I can think of that may not show up on routine tests. Some people never have a symptom at all -- others, like me, experience excruciating chest pains and breathlessness and yes, a spike in BP (usually due to fear). Might be worth discussing with your doctor?



Cors said:


> Bumping this to whine because I am frustrated with how my health problems are acting up so frequently now, and it is pretty difficult NOT to blame it to my weight gain (15lbs in 3 months, which is 15% of my body weight) even though I was, and am still technically underweight.
> 
> I have a history of hypokaelemia and (mild?) cardiac arrhythmia and I am permanently on potassium supplements. I go for ECGs and blood tests regularly and for the most part, the results are good but I still get palpitations and dull chest pains pretty often. Recently I had especially horrible chest pains, with very high blood pressure and after abnormal ECGs I was sent to the emergency room. They fed me, put me on two drips, took more blood tests and the results came out normal which was quite confusing. The particularly bad chest pains are becoming rather frequent and severe (two ER trips in a month), but the doctors couldn't figure out why this keeps happening. I will be seeing a heart specialist when I go back to the UK but in the meantime I am tempted to keep just some bananas handy and shove them down my throat when the pains get too bad.
> 
> I also have osteopenia and osteoarthritis. I take glucosamine and chondroitin supplements for them. My joints, especially the knees and hips seem to have gotten worse these days. I can't work out much anymore, which makes me restless, irritable and bitchy. The everyday pain is also getting to me, especially since I walk lots and have to climb stairs. Ugh.


----------



## Jes

Cors said:


> . The particularly bad chest pains are becoming rather .



possibly Costochondritis? It's non-cardian chest pain and I've had it and it can be quite severe. For me, certain positions can trigger it, but other times I don't feel it at all. Perhaps this is worth looking into.


----------



## Cors

TraciJo67 said:


> Cors, Mitral Valve Prolapse (relatively benign condition affecting a significant percentage of women, most particularly underweight women) is the only thing I can think of that may not show up on routine tests. Some people never have a symptom at all -- others, like me, experience excruciating chest pains and breathlessness and yes, a spike in BP (usually due to fear). Might be worth discussing with your doctor?



Thanks for the information! I just read up on it and it does sound pretty likely. Will mention it when I get to see the specialist. I do agree that the BP spike is probably due to fear since I am terrified of getting a heart attack. What helps with your symptoms?



Jes said:


> possibly Costochondritis? It's non-cardian chest pain and I've had it and it can be quite severe. For me, certain positions can trigger it, but other times I don't feel it at all. Perhaps this is worth looking into.



I'll check this out too. Thanks Jes!


----------



## TraciJo67

Cors said:


> Thanks for the information! I just read up on it and it does sound pretty likely. Will mention it when I get to see the specialist. I do agree that the BP spike is probably due to fear since I am terrified of getting a heart attack. What helps with your symptoms?



I haven't had a problem with MVP in a long time, Cors. It was more of an issue for me when I was in my early teens & 20's. At that time, I was taking medication to help manage my symptoms. What helped the most, though, was just knowing that I have the condition & that it's benign. So I knew when I'd start feeling that racing, pounding, sick feeling in my chest that it would shortly be followed by pain. I knew from an early age that if I held very still, tried to keep myself calm, and waited quietly for a few minutes, it would go away. My parents brought me to the doctor many times, and they never found anything wrong -- until one day by chance, when I was 15 or 16, I had a particularly nasty episode while in school and was brought to the doctor right away. On the physical examination, he heard a very slight skip/stutter indicative of a murmur. I wore a holter monitor for 24 hours, which confirmed the murmur and a diagnosis of MVP. It really is quite common and very benign in most cases. I need only to be dosed up with antibiotics before going to the dentist or having any kind of surgery, since I have a slightly higher chance of an infection damaging my heart. It's not something I've thought much about in years, as I haven't had any problematic symptoms for a long time.

I hope that you get answers soon, Cors. I can identify with your fear about having a heart attack. It is how I used to feel, and the fear compounded the symptoms, which caused more fear ... a vicious cycle.


----------



## tinkerbell

TraciJo67 said:


> I haven't had a problem with MVP in a long time, Cors. It was more of an issue for me when I was in my early teens & 20's. At that time, I was taking medication to help manage my symptoms. What helped the most, though, was just knowing that I have the condition & that it's benign. So I knew when I'd start feeling that racing, pounding, sick feeling in my chest that it would shortly be followed by pain. I knew from an early age that if I held very still, tried to keep myself calm, and waited quietly for a few minutes, it would go away. My parents brought me to the doctor many times, and they never found anything wrong -- until one day by chance, when I was 15 or 16, I had a particularly nasty episode while in school and was brought to the doctor right away. On the physical examination, he heard a very slight skip/stutter indicative of a murmur. I wore a holter monitor for 24 hours, which confirmed the murmur and a diagnosis of MVP. It really is quite common and very benign in most cases. I need only to be dosed up with antibiotics before going to the dentist or having any kind of surgery, since I have a slightly higher chance of an infection damaging my heart. It's not something I've thought much about in years, as I haven't had any problematic symptoms for a long time.
> 
> I hope that you get answers soon, Cors. I can identify with your fear about having a heart attack. It is how I used to feel, and the fear compounded the symptoms, which caused more fear ... a vicious cycle.




The American Heart Association has changed their recommendations, and pre med is no longer required before dental appointments for MVP. This changed In 2007. 

The only heart issues that they recommend you still take pre med, is if you have certain congenital defects, if you've had valve replacement surgery, and if you've had a history of infective endocarditis. 

I had to call all of our pre med patients 2 years ago 

More info can be found here:

http://ada.org/public/topics/antibiotics.asp

http://ada.org/prof/resources/topics/antibiotic.asp


----------



## tinkerbell

IC I've had this weird sharp, sometimes burning, sometimes piercing pain in my left breast on and off since Tuesday. Its gotten better, but I have no idea whats causing it.


----------



## QuasimodoQT

Tinkerbell, I've had that going on in my right one for the last three days. As it's time for a baseline mammogram anyway, I think this pushed me to actually do it.


----------



## Jes

I'm freaked by getting a 'spinal block' for surgery. No matter what anyone says, I just can't seem to think rationally about it.


----------



## buttbooger

Mine is being a smoker. Been to several smoking cessation programs already. I cannot be perscribed anything like chantix b/c of certain meds I take. Tried the patches, the gum and the louzenges already. Tried cold turkey. Until I can find an effective way for me, I am a smoker.


----------



## Sugar

IC that if I don't start feeling better in the next few days I'm going to lose all hope.


----------



## Paul

Lucky,

I hope you begin feeling better soon...please don't loose hope! 

Here I am assuming the issue you have with not feeling well is something you have been to the doctor for. Now if your doctor is not helping you get better find another doctor. Ask around with friends and co-workers and see if they would recommend their doctor in order to get a second opinion. 

Get well. Feel better soon. 



Lucky said:


> IC that if I don't start feeling better in the next few days I'm going to lose all hope.


----------



## Sugar

Paul said:


> Lucky,
> 
> I hope you begin feeling better soon...please don't loose hope!
> 
> Here I am assuming the issue you have with not feeling well is something you have been to the doctor for. Now if your doctor is not helping you get better find another doctor. Ask around with friends and co-workers and see if they would recommend their doctor in order to get a second opinion.
> 
> Get well. Feel better soon.



Thanks Paul. I have a chronic issue. My doctor is wonderful but there are limits to what modern medicine can do. I really appreciate your encouragement.


----------



## cheekyjez

IC that I have a mesh of dancing yellow-pink light across my field of vision. I can see through it but it means I do have to focus pretty much all the time. The mesh is there whether my eyes are open or closed. It's worst in bright light or when I'm tired.

I used to get it only when I was tired or stood up too fast, but it's been on 24/7 for at least the past year and a half. I've had a couple of eye exams - one with an optometrist, one with a family practice doctor - and they haven't seen anything odd. I couldn't find anything about it on the web - checked WebMD and wikipedia but there's nothing that fits.

Anyone heard of this?


----------



## Paul

cheekyjez,

There is one condition that might fit what you are describing. It is 
*Migraine syndrome without headaches*

Here is a link to an article on this condition: http://www.relieve-migraine-headache.com/migraine-syndrome-without-headaches.html

There is another article on the same site describing the migraine aura (series of flashing lights). http://www.relieve-migraine-headache.com/migraine-and-aura.html

Here is a pict from this site showing what the aura might look like to the patient:







I used to get full blown migraines from the age of ten to my late thirties. Now I only get the migraine without headache which basically is just the aura but without a headache.

If you think you may be experiencing such an aura discuss this with your doctor. You may even experience the aura even if you have never experienced a migraine headache.

I am not medically trained and can not judge the value of the information from the web page I linked to. It is important to discuss this information with a medical professional.

I hope this helps. Please let me know if this is what you are experiencing.

Paul.





cheekyjez said:


> IC that I have a mesh of dancing yellow-pink light across my field of vision. I can see through it but it means I do have to focus pretty much all the time. The mesh is there whether my eyes are open or closed. It's worst in bright light or when I'm tired.
> 
> I used to get it only when I was tired or stood up too fast, but it's been on 24/7 for at least the past year and a half. I've had a couple of eye exams - one with an optometrist, one with a family practice doctor - and they haven't seen anything odd. I couldn't find anything about it on the web - checked WebMD and wikipedia but there's nothing that fits.
> 
> Anyone heard of this?


----------



## QuasimodoQT

I get visual migraines too- I've only had the headache part once, but I go through phases of the visual symptoms. Mine are sparks and halos, sometimes blurred vision. The sparks are my favorite, it's kind of like my own personal fireworks display. It can be disconcerting for people talking to me when that's happening, though, as my eyes automatically follow the spark paths, since I'm "watching" it, and of course they see nothing.

I did have something very similar to what you describe, with a mesh of pink and yellow that melted and surged, but it was from a pre-surgery drug, so it was only for about half an hour, then blackout when they added the rest of the cocktail. I thought that was fun, but it was fleeting. It would have been very frustrating had it been like that all the time. My sympathy goes out to you.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

cheekyjez said:


> IC that I have a mesh of dancing yellow-pink light across my field of vision. I can see through it but it means I do have to focus pretty much all the time. The mesh is there whether my eyes are open or closed. It's worst in bright light or when I'm tired.
> 
> I used to get it only when I was tired or stood up too fast, but it's been on 24/7 for at least the past year and a half. I've had a couple of eye exams - one with an optometrist, one with a family practice doctor - and they haven't seen anything odd. I couldn't find anything about it on the web - checked WebMD and wikipedia but there's nothing that fits.
> 
> Anyone heard of this?



I agree with Paul..My optometrist called them eye migraines..He said I am getting them and not full blown migraines..There is nothing you can do for them besides what you would do for a regular migraine headache..Dark room,rest and cool compresses..It helps a lot to stay out of any bright light,natural or man made! Hope that helps..


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

buttbooger said:


> Mine is being a smoker. Been to several smoking cessation programs already. I cannot be perscribed anything like chantix b/c of certain meds I take. Tried the patches, the gum and the louzenges already. Tried cold turkey. Until I can find an effective way for me, I am a smoker.




Check out this site..It might help you...http://www.blucigs.com/products.php My son is using them now,he says he gets the taste of nicotine but doesn't get all the tar and other junk from lighting up..He says he doesn't really want a real cig as much as he did..Well I put that and they have a safety warning out about the batteries..The site says the batteries could catch on fire..I am off to make a phone call!


----------



## cheekyjez

Thanks Paul, Quasi, and Bubbles.

Yeah, visual/ocular migraine was the closest match, although most of the images I've seen look like the one Paul posted, which is not what I see. It's also different in that it's on all the time, rather than coming and going - so I can't just rest in a dark room until they go away, because my boss will wonder why I'm not at work.


----------



## cheekyjez

Found it! It's called "visual snow" or "visual snow syndrome". Simulator is at http://www.thevisioncommunity.com/i...id=171&phpMyAdmin=B4iGOWMpQ9L9TeOvCcp5aNVlEW1 

No tests prove that someone has it, there's no known cure or treatment, and most doctors don't believe it exists. Brilliant.


----------



## LillyBBBW

cheekyjez said:


> Found it! It's called "visual snow" or "visual snow syndrome". Simulator is at http://www.thevisioncommunity.com/i...id=171&phpMyAdmin=B4iGOWMpQ9L9TeOvCcp5aNVlEW1
> 
> No tests prove that someone has it, there's no known cure or treatment, and most doctors don't believe it exists. Brilliant.



I have something similar to this though it's not so distracting for me. At certain times it is more noticable depending on the light. Just because I'm weird like that, I've sat sometimes and watched it for a while. Given the patterns I've observed I've chalked it up to the eye picking up on living organisms within the eye itself that move about. I've not been able to determine if they are inside the eye or on the surface, I don't know enough about the eye to give an accurate guess. These organisms exist in every person though and are usually not visible at all, only visible under a microscope. Under certain conditions and in certain people they can be plainly seen and because of the patterns they make they do appear to me to be living organisms similar to ones I've viewed in a dish through a scope though these are more concentrated in number.


----------



## supersizebbw

cheekyjez said:


> No tests prove that someone has it, there's no known cure or treatment, and most doctors don't believe it exists. Brilliant.



so sorry to hear what your going through. a couple of years back i was under a super stressful job (which consisted of alternative switching of day and night shifts on a weekly basis and working about 12 hours each shift)....at some point i started to see flashes of light whether my eyes were open or closed, i initially told my friends and family and they all thought i was making it up, then went to see the opthalmologist who finally believed me, took some tests and prescribed some eye drops. i left the job very soon after...and thankfully the problem went with it....alot of the times i think that the problem was cured because of getting myself out of the stressful environment rather than the eye drops, but guess i'll never know. i hope things workout for you and that your able to get back your normal vision, i can't imagine how distressing it must be to see that all the time.


----------



## LillyBBBW

supersizebbw said:


> so sorry to hear what your going through. a couple of years back i was under a super stressful job (which consisted of alternative switching of day and night shifts on a weekly basis and working about 12 hours each shift)....at some point i started to see flashes of light whether my eyes were open or closed, i initially told my friends and family and they all thought i was making it up, then went to see the opthalmologist who finally believed me, took some tests and prescribed some eye drops. i left the job very soon after...and thankfully the problem went with it....alot of the times i think that the problem was cured because of getting myself out of the stressful environment rather than the eye drops, but guess i'll never know. i hope things workout for you and that your able to get back your normal vision, i can't imagine how distressing it must be to see that all the time.



I can vouch for this. I noticed that my issues are noticable when I'm really tired or stressed. It happens mostly in the evening.


----------



## Miss Vickie

I had another scar revision from my abdominoplasty on Thursday and I'm hurting like a mofo. I had the usual garden variety aches from it, but for some reason Vicodin has started making me jittery and anxious, and so I was sucking it up, taking just Motrin, which wasn't cutting it (so to speak).

Then yesterday I started having chills and my teeth were chattering so hard that Burtimus could hear them about 3 feet away while in line at Costco. I went home, crawled in bed, took my temp and it was 101. Still had chills, body aches, etc. I called my surgeon's office and they prescribed a different pain med and an antibiotic, "just in case" it was a would infection and not the flu.

Feeling better today, and hoping that this will be the time I heal normally so I don't have to have this again. This is the second revision of my scar.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

cheekyjez said:


> IC that I have a mesh of dancing yellow-pink light across my field of vision. I can see through it but it means I do have to focus pretty much all the time. The mesh is there whether my eyes are open or closed. It's worst in bright light or when I'm tired.
> 
> I used to get it only when I was tired or stood up too fast, but it's been on 24/7 for at least the past year and a half. I've had a couple of eye exams - one with an optometrist, one with a family practice doctor - and they haven't seen anything odd. I couldn't find anything about it on the web - checked WebMD and wikipedia but there's nothing that fits.
> 
> Anyone heard of this?




Have you had your eyes dilated? Maybe if they dilate them they can find what the problem is!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Miss Vickie said:


> I had another scar revision from my abdominoplasty on Thursday and I'm hurting like a mofo. I had the usual garden variety aches from it, but for some reason Vicodin has started making me jittery and anxious, and so I was sucking it up, taking just Motrin, which wasn't cutting it (so to speak).
> 
> Then yesterday I started having chills and my teeth were chattering so hard that Burtimus could hear them about 3 feet away while in line at Costco. I went home, crawled in bed, took my temp and it was 101. Still had chills, body aches, etc. I called my surgeon's office and they prescribed a different pain med and an antibiotic, "just in case" it was a would infection and not the flu.
> 
> Feeling better today, and hoping that this will be the time I heal normally so I don't have to have this again. This is the second revision of my scar.



I am sorry to hear this Miss Vickie..I hope you get to feeling better soon..I do not heal normally either but it is because of my nationality so I know how frustrating that can be...Good luck and I pray all goes well!


----------



## Crystal

I posted this in the Lounge, but I thought I'd post here as well.


I am currently having a pretty bad gallbladder attack. I am having my gallbladder removed very soon (possibly next week), but until then... I have to suffer these attacks. They're usually considered "mild" but they are still painful and I cannot do anything to relieve the pain.

Does anyone have any ideas or have experienced these attacks and know something that may help? I understand that the best thing is for the stone to pass...but until then, what can I do? I've tried laying (in every position), sitting, standing, a cold washcloth, ibuprofen...nothing has worked so far. 

And google isn't helpful. Ughhh.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

CrystalUT11 said:


> I posted this in the Lounge, but I thought I'd post here as well.
> 
> 
> I am currently having a pretty bad gallbladder attack. I am having my gallbladder removed very soon (possibly next week), but until then... I have to suffer these attacks. They're usually considered "mild" but they are still painful and I cannot do anything to relieve the pain.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas or have experienced these attacks and know something that may help? I understand that the best thing is for the stone to pass...but until then, what can I do? I've tried laying (in every position), sitting, standing, a cold washcloth, ibuprofen...nothing has worked so far.
> 
> And google isn't helpful. Ughhh.



Besides having surgery earlier than scheduled to have the gallbladder out the only other thing that worked for me was pain medication. Serious medication. The only thing that ever worked was when they put me in the hospital and gave me Demerol. 
Good luck! I know how bad the pain can be.


----------



## Miss Vickie

BubbleButtBabe said:


> I am sorry to hear this Miss Vickie..I hope you get to feeling better soon..I do not heal normally either but it is because of my nationality so I know how frustrating that can be...Good luck and I pray all goes well!



Thanks, BBB. I'm finally healing, after a yucky few days after surgery, when my belly button -- for lack of a better term -- unraveled (don't ask). Everything is healing nicely, and each day I feel, and it looks, better. Hopefully this time is the last time!



CrystalUT11 said:


> I posted this in the Lounge, but I thought I'd post here as well.
> 
> 
> I am currently having a pretty bad gallbladder attack. I am having my gallbladder removed very soon (possibly next week), but until then... I have to suffer these attacks. They're usually considered "mild" but they are still painful and I cannot do anything to relieve the pain.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas or have experienced these attacks and know something that may help? I understand that the best thing is for the stone to pass...but until then, what can I do? I've tried laying (in every position), sitting, standing, a cold washcloth, ibuprofen...nothing has worked so far.
> 
> And google isn't helpful. Ughhh.



Oh, ow. Crystal. I've had this and know just how you feel. I went for about 9 months with these attacks before I had my gall bladder out on a more or less emergency basis. I was in total denial about what it was (don't do what I do!) and each time the pain took me by surprise. We were moving, I didn't have time to go to the doctor. In short, I caused myself months of unnecessary pain. The ONLY thing that helped was just getting it out. I tried warm packs which helped some but which they told us in nursing school you absolutely should NOT do, so don't do that. It only helped a little, in any case. If you can figure out what's triggering the pain, try to avoid that, obviously but for me, even drinking water put me in agony. 

When can you have that thing out again? Are you able to keep anything down?


----------



## QuasimodoQT

CrystalUT11 said:


> I posted this in the Lounge, but I thought I'd post here as well.
> 
> 
> I am currently having a pretty bad gallbladder attack. I am having my gallbladder removed very soon (possibly next week), but until then... I have to suffer these attacks. They're usually considered "mild" but they are still painful and I cannot do anything to relieve the pain.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas or have experienced these attacks and know something that may help? I understand that the best thing is for the stone to pass...but until then, what can I do? I've tried laying (in every position), sitting, standing, a cold washcloth, ibuprofen...nothing has worked so far.
> 
> And google isn't helpful. Ughhh.



Well, I just remember that standing was better than anything else, and I couldn't tolerate anything touching me, so I just stood naked, shaking, against a wall for hours every time it came on, This went on a long time undiagnosed, since I had a gallbladder herniation, which had the same symptoms, but didn't follow the eat/get sick pattern.

The good thing was that the post surgical pain was actually SO much better than what I'd already been going through, that it felt like a breeze, and then got better from there.

Wish I had more practical hints to offer, but you have my empathy, and you'll be in my prayers. Hang in there.


----------



## LillyBBBW

CrystalUT11 said:


> I posted this in the Lounge, but I thought I'd post here as well.
> 
> 
> I am currently having a pretty bad gallbladder attack. I am having my gallbladder removed very soon (possibly next week), but until then... I have to suffer these attacks. They're usually considered "mild" but they are still painful and I cannot do anything to relieve the pain.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas or have experienced these attacks and know something that may help? I understand that the best thing is for the stone to pass...but until then, what can I do? I've tried laying (in every position), sitting, standing, a cold washcloth, ibuprofen...nothing has worked so far.
> 
> And google isn't helpful. Ughhh.



Crystal I'm so sorry to hear you are going through this. I don't know anything about gall bladder stuff but I just wanted to send you some fat girl love. Please let us know when you're ready to go in for your surgery next week. (((Crystal)))


----------



## MissToodles

I had my gallbladder 19 months ago and would stick to a very simple diet. Simple carbohydrates like saltines, chicken broth with rice, plain water and everything very low fat. I would avoid hard to digest things like complex carbs and red meat. I also avoided dairy like the plague and any type of carbonated beverage (they can aggravate the stones and cause an attack). My surgeon also gave me phenobarbital, which sort of relaxed my whole system. You may have trouble getting a prescription for any type of barbituate as they abused way too often. But eating very bland foods will help prevent attacks. Feel better!

http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Gastroenterology/Gallstones-and-Can-they-pass-on-their-own/show/235232


----------



## Crystal

Thanks everyone for the love and support. 

I was hoping for a surgery date of next week, but it may be a couple weeks from now before I can get in. I am a full-time student and do have to work around my class schedule.

*hugs for everyone* Thank you everyone, so much. I'll keep you updated on my progress.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I've been paying attention to the news last night and this morning saying some researchers are suggesting women don't need to get their first mammogram until age 50 now. This afternoon I remembered my own 40 yr old baseline mammogram screening was scheduled for November 16 - YESTERDAY. :doh:

I will reschedule.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I forgot an appointment yesterday myself - but not for that. lol. They were able to reschedule for today, though - heading out in a few minutes, actually. I HATE when I forget appointments. :doh:


----------



## Chef

Yeah, I wasn't too sure about that backpedal on recommendations for mammograms, or self-exams either. All this time, its been catch early, catch early, catch early, diagnose early and catch the tumor before its too late..

And now.. is this a precursor to gov't healthcare? We'll catch it eventually, anywhere between this exam and the next one in 2011!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

I'm not thrilled about this backpedaling either. My mom had her first mastectomy when she was about 43. She had to have the other breast removed 3 years later. She had no risk factors. But, she's 73 now. I'm glad she was diagnosed early.

My dad, on the other hand, did not have his cancer diagnosed until it metastasized. He passed away almost 12 years ago now.

I think you can guess I'm a huge proponent of early detection. :\


----------



## tinkerbell

My foot has been hurting off and on for like a month. And I havent done anything about it.


----------



## steely

I confess I have let my diabetes go since Harold's death. I have got to get it under control now.


----------



## Paul

Tsk, tsk, tsk (wagging a finger) 
[your mother]Please get your foot to a medical specialist to be looked after as soon as possible.[/your mother]



tinkerbell said:


> My foot has been hurting off and on for like a month. And I havent done anything about it.


----------



## Paul

steely (If you don't mind my asking) How are you doing since Harold's death.



steely said:


> I confess I have let my diabetes go since Harold's death. I have got to get it under control now.


----------



## jenboo

alienlanes said:


> Does the problem with lip balm that everyone's talking about include regular Chapstick?
> 
> The example from another product line that immediately leaps to mind is Dasani (Coca-Cola's brand of bottled water), which actually has a lot of salt added to it so that you'll feel less hydrated and want to drink more.



I think a lot of them have alcohol in them too. I had the same problem with some body shop lip stuff and found out it was because it had alcohol in it.


----------



## tinkerbell

Paul said:


> Tsk, tsk, tsk (wagging a finger)
> [your mother]Please get your foot to a medical specialist to be looked after as soon as possible.[/your mother]



 thanks!  I do have an appointment set up as a new patient to finally get a new primary. Its in about 2 weeks though. I should go sooner - somewhere else to get it looked at.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I went to the doctors office for one problem only to find out that I have very high blood pressure. 

I now have to monitor it over the next week and go back in about 10 days to see how it is. I also have to get a bunch of tests done. On the up side, they are trying to get me into the lupus clinic that I've wanted to go to for a couple of years.


----------



## LillyBBBW

luscious_lulu said:


> I went to the doctors office for one problem only to find out that I have very high blood pressure.
> 
> I now have to monitor it over the next week and go back in about 10 days to see how it is. I also have to get a bunch of tests done. On the up side, they are trying to get me into the lupus clinic that I've wanted to go to for a couple of years.



(((Lulu))) I'm sorry to hear that. I know how scary that is as I've been in that position too I'm afraid. In my case it was a semi happy ending. I jumped online and began to research my medications. Turns out I was taking something that in rare instances can raise blood pressure. I stopped taking it and the problem went away. Confirmed because I just came from the doctor today and my pressure is in a good range. It happend to me before a long time ago and it turned out to be coming from some deli meats and cheese I got on sale at BJ's. I stopped eating them (much to my dismay) and the pressure went down. Just offering up some things you can take a look at. Whatever happens you will be fine. You hang in there and do just what the doctor says.


----------



## luscious_lulu

LillyBBBW said:


> (((Lulu))) I'm sorry to hear that. I know how scary that is as I've been in that position too I'm afraid. In my case it was a semi happy ending. I jumped online and began to research my medications. Turns out I was taking something that in rare instances can raise blood pressure. I stopped taking it and the problem went away. Confirmed because I just came from the doctor today and my pressure is in a good range. It happend to me before a long time ago and it turned out to be coming from some deli meats and cheese I got on sale at BJ's. I stopped eating them (much to my dismay) and the pressure went down. Just offering up some things you can take a look at. Whatever happens you will be fine. You hang in there and do just what the doctor says.



Thanks Lilly, I'm glad things worked out well for you. While I'm concerned about it, I'm not overly stressed (if that makes sense). There are several possibilities on what it could be, including medications or my lupus, but I'm going to wait for the tests results to come back before I stress too much.

I think I will go look up my medications, just to be on the safe side. 

I'm glad that the doctor caught this though.


----------



## steely

Glad to hear you are getting help with your high blood pressure lulu, I have it myself. I've had it since I was 20, long family history. I hope it gets resolved for you.

I confess that I have my diabetes under control now. It was really hard there for a couple of months. I have taken control and feel much better about it.


----------



## luscious_lulu

steely said:


> Glad to hear you are getting help with your high blood pressure lulu, I have it myself. I've had it since I was 20, long family history. I hope it gets resolved for you.
> 
> I confess that I have my diabetes under control now. It was really hard there for a couple of months. I have taken control and feel much better about it.



Thanks Steely. I got my test results back today and my kidney's are fine. The doctor is starting me on some medication to bring my blood pressure down. My B12 is low, which explains why I'm tired all the time. 

It's good that you have your diabetes under control. (((hugs)))


----------



## steely

luscious_lulu said:


> Thanks Steely. I got my test results back today and my kidney's are fine. The doctor is starting me on some medication to bring my blood pressure down. My B12 is low, which explains why I'm tired all the time.
> 
> It's good that you have your diabetes under control. (((hugs)))



I'm glad to hear that lulu. So glad that your kidneys are fine. 

I wonder if I might have low B-12. I am exhausted after getting my bs under control. I take a super B complex everyday. I just have zero energy. Need to get it checked I guess.


----------



## tinkerbell

The good news is my foot is feeling better. The bad news is my new dr does not want me to run on it until the xray comes back.


----------



## Risible

tinkerbell said:


> The good news is my foot is feeling better. The bad news is my new dr does not want me to run on it until the xray comes back.



Tink, glad to hear you got xrays; please let us know the results.


----------



## tinkerbell

The xray was clear, but I go in for a nuclear bone scan on Monday. And then I have a physical the first week in Jan. My dr is not aware of my plans with the marathon, just knew my itch to get back to running  

So, hopefully the bone scan comes back clear, and then I'll be given the ok. I plan to talk to him at my physical about my plans, to make sure I'm in a place to do this. 

My foot is feeling so much better, but I have not done any high impact activities in 2 to 3 weeks. 

And my blood work came back normal. Which with my family history, I'm happy about. No diabetes and normal cholesterol.


----------



## izzy

I think there is a problem with my shoulder, a massagist actually told me that I've got serious scapulohumeral periarthritis. The pain is getting more and more serious since I have to working with computers. But what can I do about it, I mean, no way to go to hospital. I probably will just let it be.


----------



## tinkerbell

Bone scan came back clear - so I guess everything is ok??? 

My foot feels better.


----------



## Risible

tinkerbell said:


> Bone scan came back clear - so I guess everything is ok???
> 
> My foot feels better.



Well, happy day, Tink! Glad to hear this, good news indeed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tinkerbell said:


> Bone scan came back clear - so I guess everything is ok???
> 
> My foot feels better.



Glad to hear it Tink. Was also glad to read that you got a little running in- congratulations.


----------



## tinkerbell

Thanks! And then of course we get a few inches of snow, and while I dont mind the cold, I dont want to run in the snow - I dont want to fall.

My treadmill should be here on Monday. I'm afraid I'm going to hate it!

Izzy - you should get your shoulder checked out, you shouldn't have to live in pain like that


----------



## MisticalMisty

tinkerbell said:


> Thanks! And then of course we get a few inches of snow, and while I dont mind the cold, I dont want to run in the snow - I dont want to fall.
> 
> My treadmill should be here on Monday. I'm afraid I'm going to hate it!
> 
> Izzy - you should get your shoulder checked out, you shouldn't have to live in pain like that


I love my treadmill. I'm definitely not "one" with nature. LOL I like being able to turn the fan on me...turn on m favorite show and walk.

Rob runs on it. His only complaint is he feels a little disequilibrium when he gets off of it.


----------



## tinkerbell

I was never one to like nature either - lol I'm deathly afraid of all bugs. Big or small. I've gotten a bit better, since our vacation this summer - and my husband got lost on the mt biking trail, and I fell in the woods, and a swamp, and had dirt and bugs and spiders all over me. 

Good to know about the disequilibrium issues. Hopefully I wont have any issues with that - I hope anyway - I hate that feeling!!


----------



## LillyBBBW

tinkerbell said:


> I was never one to like nature either - lol I'm deathly afraid of all bugs. Big or small. I've gotten a bit better, since our vacation this summer - and my husband got lost on the mt biking trail, *and I fell in the woods, and a swamp, and had dirt and bugs and spiders all over me. *
> 
> Good to know about the disequilibrium issues. Hopefully I wont have any issues with that - I hope anyway - I hate that feeling!!



My gawd. You nearly made me stand up and start screaming when I read that. *shudders* Not a fan of that part of nature either.


----------



## tinkerbell

LillyBBBW said:


> My gawd. You nearly made me stand up and start screaming when I read that. *shudders* Not a fan of that part of nature either.



Yeah, I wasnt too happy about that. Especially since he went on a head of me and didnt pay attention to my falling.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I think I may have had a healing crisis.
It's been about two years since I've had coriander, and over the past three weeks I've had a bunch of it since making it with a new dish. I bought some, and have been eating a lot of it with meals. I like it anyway, but I've heard it's a natural chelation agent. 

I sort of wondered if it might have an effect on my lucid dreaming, but didn't really know.
I had two nights where after eating it with a meal I slept with some very weird sensations, and stinging in my hands. 
I haven't had since those two nights, and I've still been eating a good bit of it, but it still makes me wonder.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I confess I think my blood pressure has creeped back up but I refuse to call the doctor in spite of my swollen feet. I hate the idea of going back on medication after I was taken off of it last year. 

I keep on walking and trying to reduce my weight.....and found online that eating foods high in potassium help to naturally reduce sodium in the body. I ate a baked potato, banana and dark chocolate with dinner last night.

My feet are less swollen today. Ate another banana.....


Any tips from anyone?


----------



## cinnamitch

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I confess I think my blood pressure has creeped back up but I refuse to call the doctor in spite of my swollen feet. I hate the idea of going back on medication after I was taken off of it last year.
> 
> I keep on walking and trying to reduce my weight.....and found online that eating foods high in potassium help to naturally reduce sodium in the body. I ate a baked potato, banana and dark chocolate with dinner last night.
> 
> My feet are less swollen today. Ate another banana.....
> 
> 
> Any tips from anyone?



Eat foods that are natural diuretics, watermelon is great one. Also Green tea, cranberry juice and Apple cider vinegar


----------



## Risible

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I confess I think my blood pressure has creeped back up but I refuse to call the doctor in spite of my swollen feet. I hate the idea of going back on medication after I was taken off of it last year.
> 
> I keep on walking and trying to reduce my weight.....and found online that eating foods high in potassium help to naturally reduce sodium in the body. I ate a baked potato, banana and dark chocolate with dinner last night.
> 
> My feet are less swollen today. Ate another banana.....
> 
> 
> Any tips from anyone?



C, I understand asparagus is another natural diuretic.

My feet swell too, something fierce. I take HCTZ, an RX med, and they still swell ... hot weather will trigger the swelling (weird thing is, I don't even have to go outside when temps are 90+ here; I can stay indoors with the a/c on and my feet still swell), and I noticed soda seems to exacerbate the swelling as well.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

cinnamitch said:


> Eat foods that are natural diuretics, watermelon is great one. Also Green tea, cranberry juice and Apple cider vinegar





Risible said:


> C, I understand asparagus is another natural diuretic.
> 
> My feet swell too, something fierce. I take HCTZ, an RX med, and they still swell ... hot weather will trigger the swelling (weird thing is, I don't even have to go outside when temps are 90+ here; I can stay indoors with the a/c on and my feet still swell), and I noticed soda seems to exacerbate the swelling as well.



Thanks both of you 

I take HCTZ too....but was taken off of Lisinipril. Don't want to go back on it because it feels like I have "slipped" after working so hard 

I found my old bottle of lisinipril a couple of hours ago and took one....my feet were hurting that badly. I think it's helping....meaning I might just have to call the doctor :doh:

Also have been drinking unsweet tea instead of the sodas lately too.....still seemed to be really bad this week.


----------



## CastingPearls

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I confess I think my blood pressure has creeped back up but I refuse to call the doctor in spite of my swollen feet. I hate the idea of going back on medication after I was taken off of it last year.
> 
> I keep on walking and trying to reduce my weight.....and found online that eating foods high in potassium help to naturally reduce sodium in the body. I ate a baked potato, banana and dark chocolate with dinner last night.
> 
> My feet are less swollen today. Ate another banana.....
> 
> 
> Any tips from anyone?


My internist told me water pushes out water so stay hydrated. Also-what everyone else said plus orange juice. Full of potassium.


----------



## Tad

Also: good sleep and stress control. Those can be the hardest factors of all to control.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CastingPearls said:


> My internist told me water pushes out water so stay hydrated. Also-what everyone else said plus orange juice. Full of potassium.



Thanks for that advice- love OJ but it hates me. Upsets my stomach all day long  

Will keep eating bananas and potatoes though- tomatoes too 



Tad said:


> Also: good sleep and stress control. Those can be the hardest factors of all to control.....



I'm on a new med to assist me with some "stress control"....it also seems to make me less willing to always fight sleep. 
It's a good thing I think 

Doubled up on my diuretic the past two days (dr just said to drink a lot of water and keep my feet up- which I have been doing at work with a step stool) and it seems to have helped a lot. Didn't tell my dr I did this


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Cantaloupe and watermelon are good, natural diuretic fruits too. 

I kind of forgot about that aspect of cantaloupe and shared one with my husband after dinner the other day. We both had to get up to pee twice that night.

Good luck


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I haven't had any Coke (soda, pop, depending on where you live ) in about 6 weeks. Just water. It's very hard since my mom always has Coke around.


----------



## LillyBBBW

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I haven't had any Coke (soda, pop, depending on where you live ) in about 6 weeks. Just water. It's very hard since my mom always has Coke around.



That's good! How do you feel? Do you notice any difference?


----------



## largenlovely

I was drinking 2 cases of coke a week...lived on the stuff. I'm off the coke now ...but it was difficult. So i feel your pain. 

i basically just transferred the addiction over to Crystal light pink lemonade...i figure it's just pumped up water.




MizzSnakeBite said:


> I haven't had any Coke (soda, pop, depending on where you live ) in about 6 weeks. Just water. It's very hard since my mom always has Coke around.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

LillyBBBW said:


> That's good! How do you feel? Do you notice any difference?



Thanks! 

I do feel a bit better; not having the feeling of my blood sugar dropping. I've noticed a pretty large decrease in swelling. I still have some, but no where near the amount I used to have.



largenlovely said:


> I was drinking 2 cases of coke a week...lived on the stuff. I'm off the coke now ...but it was difficult. So i feel your pain.
> 
> i basically just transferred the addiction over to Crystal light pink lemonade...i figure it's just pumped up water.



I can't add anything, and couldn't even try diet drinks. The artificial sweeteners cause major nausea for me.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*HORRIBLE HEALTH CONFESSION....damn I hate how stress HITS Me...but it happens very regularly for me ....yes you guessed it

THE DREADED COLD SORE

they freaking HURT

they are creating more stress

and i can't stop touching / applying medicine to it...they often break out in 2-3 at a time on my lip...

currently it is JUST inside the lip, not so obvious...but damn i wish it wouldn't take up to 10 days to JUST GO AWAY *


----------



## Jon Blaze

I don't know what I did, but I have hearing loss in one of my ears right now.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Jon Blaze said:


> I don't know what I did, but I have hearing loss in one of my ears right now.



Do you have bad allergies? Possible ear infection? Build-up of fluids can cause hearing loss. Have you gone to the doctor yet?


----------



## Jon Blaze

I have nasal problems, but right now things aren't particularly out of the ordinary. Just my normal sniffles that I deal with most of the time. 

I'm setting up an appointment tomorrow. I tried today, but there were no openings.


----------



## Tad

Jon Blaze said:


> I have nasal problems, but right now things aren't particularly out of the ordinary. Just my normal sniffles that I deal with most of the time.
> 
> I'm setting up an appointment tomorrow. I tried today, but there were no openings.



How did it go? I hope they figured it out! 

(one thing I wonder about is a wax blockage....my father gets those, and the doctor has to literally poke through it with a syringe then gently inject saline solution behind the blockage to wash it out)


----------



## Jon Blaze

I got my ears irrigated today for the first time ever.
The ear that was working fine had some cerumen in it, but the other had very little. There was something that lodged itself on my eardrum, and that's why I was having trouble hearing. Things are getting better, but my eardrum was messed up when they finally checked it.

I'm also dealing with some seasonal allergies, but I got prescribed some allegra for a few days, as well as something to help with my ear.


----------



## Tad

Jon Blaze said:


> I got my ears irrigated today for the first time ever.
> The ear that was working fine had some cerumen in it, but the other had very little. There was something that lodged itself on my eardrum, and that's why I was having trouble hearing. Things are getting better, but my eardrum was messed up when they finally checked it.
> 
> I'm also dealing with some seasonal allergies, but I got prescribed some allegra for a few days, as well as something to help with my ear.



I'm glad they managed to fix you up!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Cynthia

Earlier this fall, I got into a great habit of eating lots of natural foods and going to dance-fitness classes regularly. I loved the food experimentation, the movement, and the experience of living healthily. 

But then, curiosity led me to a scale hidden away in the house. I had been telling myself repeatedly that weight was inconsequential, that this journey was about finding peace and making healthy choices. But when I saw that the dial had barely budged, I couldnt hide the disappointment  no pat on the back from the doctor, no anxiety-free air travel, no blending in easily among thin and modestly plump friends. 

Since then, Ive struggled to get to exercise classes because of conflicts, colds, weather, yadda, yadda. And as for eating, lets just say that my dinner tonight was a monument to deep-fried, frozen goop. Im really sad that Ive, yet again, let numbers on a scale invalidate the progress I was making at learning to care for my body. Or maybe, Im being dishonest with myself by pretending that the pounds dont matter to me. Sigh.


----------



## Paul

Cynthia said:


> Earlier this fall, I got into a great habit of eating lots of natural foods and going to dance-fitness classes regularly. I loved the food experimentation, the movement, and the experience of living healthily.
> 
> But then, curiosity led me to a scale hidden away in the house. I had been telling myself repeatedly that weight was inconsequential, that this journey was about finding peace and making healthy choices. But when I saw that the dial had barely budged, I couldnt hide the disappointment  no pat on the back from the doctor, no anxiety-free air travel, no blending in easily among thin and modestly plump friends.
> 
> Since then, Ive struggled to get to exercise classes because of conflicts, colds, weather, yadda, yadda. And as for eating, lets just say that my dinner tonight was a monument to deep-fried, frozen goop. Im really sad that Ive, yet again, let numbers on a scale invalidate the progress I was making at learning to care for my body. Or maybe, Im being dishonest with myself by pretending that the pounds dont matter to me. Sigh.



I know that numbers on a scale can be upsetting. It can be hard to continue to eat healthier foods when our efforts fail to show up on the scale. Remember, though, that even if the scale fails to budge, when we choose to eat healthier foods, we can still be proud that we are still taking better care of ourselves by eating healthier foods. It is an accomplishment to have choosen the healthier option over the unhealthy one. Be proud of that accomplishment. I know, I know--it is still upsetting when we do not see progress when the scale refuses to budge. Still don't give up. You have made one accomplishment by eating healthier foods--Yeah! You can be proud of this accomplishment,


----------



## The Orange Mage

The real question is, do you FEEL better having made those healthier choices?


----------



## LoriS

I have a bit of a "drinking problem" as well.

I CANNOT drink water. It makes me gag. Always has. There's no taste so for me it's comparable to trying to chew and swallow Crisco. I can drink flavored water, and I do at night, but I am a total diet soda and caffeine junkie. I drink an average of four liters of diet mountain dew or diet dr pepper every day. 

I honestly think that if I were "cut off" from my diet soda, I would quickly end up gibbering in a corner while slapping imaginary bugs off my arms.


----------



## Cynthia

Paul and The Orange Mage, thank you for your posts. I appreciate the words of advice and support.


----------

